# 2 DPO and looking for buddies!



## mOmOf3BoYsS

I'm feeling really great about this cycle! Which is making me super nervous as well..:blush:

I'm hoping someone would like to be my waiting partner..Anyone??


----------



## katherinegrey

I'm 1dpo today so i'll wait with you, i'd love a buddy as the dreaded 2ww begins!!! :flower:


----------



## mOmOf3BoYsS

Yay! How are you feeling about your cycle?


----------



## katherinegrey

Quite positive thank you! I love this bit though, I know I've done everything I can possible and it's too early to symptom spot or test :rofl: I feel like I can relax a little bit now until it's time for symptom spotting lol! I'm also excited to see if we got our bfp before xmas! How do you feel?


----------



## futurephotos

Hi ladies! I'll wait out this 2ww with you! It's hard for me to say DPO because I don't use OPK's or anything- just what my body tells me. I usually feel "period" like when I'm going to O. The weird thing is that my body is being so confusing! I started having dull cramps on CD8. I think the first few days was my body preparing to release the egg and I'm guessing that O occurred on CD 11-12 because I had a sharper twinge. Now I'm on CD15 and still feeling cramps. I'm not sure what to think... when I had my 2 previous BFP/MC's I had cramps the entire 2ww. This is kind-of getting my hopes up, even though it is really too soon to even start symptom spotting I just feel kind-of weird.


----------



## mOmOf3BoYsS

katherinegrey said:


> Quite positive thank you! I love this bit though, I know I've done everything I can possible and it's too early to symptom spot or test :rofl: I feel like I can relax a little bit now until it's time for symptom spotting lol! I'm also excited to see if we got our bfp before xmas! How do you feel?

I totally hear that! It's nice to be done with it and just sit back..however excruciating the wait may be!

Well...I recently got diagnosed with PCOS and so this was my first month on Clomid. I really feel like everything is right on track! I'm really hoping I'm not getting overly confident bc the letdown will be that much worse!


----------



## mOmOf3BoYsS

futurephotos said:


> Hi ladies! I'll wait out this 2ww with you! It's hard for me to say DPO because I don't use OPK's or anything- just what my body tells me. I usually feel "period" like when I'm going to O. The weird thing is that my body is being so confusing! I started having dull cramps on CD8. I think the first few days was my body preparing to release the egg and I'm guessing that O occurred on CD 11-12 because I had a sharper twinge. Now I'm on CD15 and still feeling cramps. I'm not sure what to think... when I had my 2 previous BFP/MC's I had cramps the entire 2ww. This is kind-of getting my hopes up, even though it is really too soon to even start symptom spotting I just feel kind-of weird.

This is the first month I've had cramping and twinging so I know just what you mean! It's so nice to have that physical symptom to tell you it's happened! Even though I temp and that's a nice visual :)


----------



## katherinegrey

mOmOf3BoYsS said:


> katherinegrey said:
> 
> 
> Quite positive thank you! I love this bit though, I know I've done everything I can possible and it's too early to symptom spot or test :rofl: I feel like I can relax a little bit now until it's time for symptom spotting lol! I'm also excited to see if we got our bfp before xmas! How do you feel?
> 
> I totally hear that! It's nice to be done with it and just sit back..however excruciating the wait may be!
> 
> Well...I recently got diagnosed with PCOS and so this was my first month on Clomid. I really feel like everything is right on track! I'm really hoping I'm not getting overly confident bc the letdown will be that much worse!Click to expand...

 Sorry to hear about your diagnosis but good luck with your clomid! I know what you mean about trying to not get overly confident, this cycle was my first true positive opk so I'm hoping it means stronger ovulation and we have well timed intercourse, it's so difficult to not get your hopes up isn't it?!


----------



## mOmOf3BoYsS

katherinegrey said:


> mOmOf3BoYsS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katherinegrey said:
> 
> 
> Quite positive thank you! I love this bit though, I know I've done everything I can possible and it's too early to symptom spot or test :rofl: I feel like I can relax a little bit now until it's time for symptom spotting lol! I'm also excited to see if we got our bfp before xmas! How do you feel?
> 
> I totally hear that! It's nice to be done with it and just sit back..however excruciating the wait may be!
> 
> Well...I recently got diagnosed with PCOS and so this was my first month on Clomid. I really feel like everything is right on track! I'm really hoping I'm not getting overly confident bc the letdown will be that much worse!Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry to hear about your diagnosis but good luck with your clomid! I know what you mean about trying to not get overly confident, this cycle was my first true positive opk so I'm hoping it means stronger ovulation and we have well timed intercourse, it's so difficult to not get your hopes up isn't it?!Click to expand...

YES!! And what's worse is that in previous months there was always something I knew that I could do different next month..you know what I mean? Like..Next month I see the FS..next month I'll try soy..next month I'll try clomid. But this month I really did every single thing right! Ugh..enough to drive you nuts! Lol When are u testing??


----------



## katherinegrey

the 14th is the witch stays away, how about you? This is my fourth month on agnus castus so hoping it's regulated my hormones a little bit! I'm also trying a vitamin b complex, I also keep trying new things! :rofl:


----------



## futurephotos

mOmOf3BoYsS said:


> Well...I recently got diagnosed with PCOS and so this was my first month on Clomid. I really feel like everything is right on track!

Sorry to hear about the PCOS- but hopefully the Clomid will help- I'd be optimistic... at least you know that you're getting treatment! :)


----------



## futurephotos

mOmOf3BoYsS said:


> This is the first month I've had cramping and twinging so I know just what you mean! It's so nice to have that physical symptom to tell you it's happened! Even though I temp and that's a nice visual :)

The thing I think is confusing is not knowing if the cramping means it is about to happen or if it already has. I feel pretty confident that we got our timing right this cycle. It's difficult because DH works out of town and is only home weekends- many cycles we aren't together on fertile days. This time we covered quite a few of them so I think there is a really good chance!


----------



## futurephotos

I think if we don't get another BFP by the new year I'll go back to BBT charting again. It's been a while since I've kept track. It was making me too nervous. I think if I practiced doing that again I could feel more confident if a pattern is evident about which day I most commonly O on- all I know right now is it is earlier in my cycle. 

I'm planning on testing the 14th too if the witch hasn't found me by then!!


----------



## mOmOf3BoYsS

katherinegrey said:


> the 14th is the witch stays away, how about you? This is my fourth month on agnus castus so hoping it's regulated my hormones a little bit! I'm also trying a vitamin b complex, I also keep trying new things! :rofl:

The 14th for me too! Agnus castus..idk much about that??

I take b complex too, and a prenatal and fish oil and epo bf ov and flaxseed after hehehe


----------



## mOmOf3BoYsS

futurephotos said:


> mOmOf3BoYsS said:
> 
> 
> Well...I recently got diagnosed with PCOS and so this was my first month on Clomid. I really feel like everything is right on track!
> 
> Sorry to hear about the PCOS- but hopefully the Clomid will help- I'd be optimistic... at least you know that you're getting treatment! :)Click to expand...

Yep! It makes such a difference being proactive rather than just doing nothing ya know?


----------



## mOmOf3BoYsS

futurephotos said:


> mOmOf3BoYsS said:
> 
> 
> This is the first month I've had cramping and twinging so I know just what you mean! It's so nice to have that physical symptom to tell you it's happened! Even though I temp and that's a nice visual :)
> 
> The thing I think is confusing is not knowing if the cramping means it is about to happen or if it already has. I feel pretty confident that we got our timing right this cycle. It's difficult because DH works out of town and is only home weekends- many cycles we aren't together on fertile days. This time we covered quite a few of them so I think there is a really good chance!Click to expand...

Yay! That is awesome! I sure hope you did! I always thought that cramping means you are in the process of oving??


----------



## mOmOf3BoYsS

futurephotos said:


> I think if we don't get another BFP by the new year I'll go back to BBT charting again. It's been a while since I've kept track. It was making me too nervous. I think if I practiced doing that again I could feel more confident if a pattern is evident about which day I most commonly O on- all I know right now is it is earlier in my cycle.
> 
> I'm planning on testing the 14th too if the witch hasn't found me by then!!

So 13 days to go! Lol


----------



## futurephotos

I'll be counting each day too- lol! I've had way too much time on my hands today- I haven't taken any supplements like Agnus Castus or EPO etc (just a prenatal vitamin with Folic acid in it). I started researching them a bit this afternoon... I'm thinking I might want to try EPO to help with more CM. We've had a few cycles of using preseed- which I think helps us, but it wouldnt hurt to have more naturally too. Do either of you have any advice about EPO? Pros/cons? Thanks!


----------



## katherinegrey

mOmOf3BoYsS said:


> katherinegrey said:
> 
> 
> the 14th is the witch stays away, how about you? This is my fourth month on agnus castus so hoping it's regulated my hormones a little bit! I'm also trying a vitamin b complex, I also keep trying new things! :rofl:
> 
> The 14th for me too! Agnus castus..idk much about that??
> 
> I take b complex too, and a prenatal and fish oil and epo bf ov and flaxseed after heheheClick to expand...

 Agnus castus is supposed to be great for regulating cycles and hormones which is great for me because my polycystic ovaries mean I often get spotting and longer cycles which it seems to have sorted!

I tried EPO and Flaxseed oil but found it didn't do much for me :( 

Oooh we can be testing buddies :D


----------



## mOmOf3BoYsS

futurephotos said:


> I'll be counting each day too- lol! I've had way too much time on my hands today- I haven't taken any supplements like Agnus Castus or EPO etc (just a prenatal vitamin with Folic acid in it). I started researching them a bit this afternoon... I'm thinking I might want to try EPO to help with more CM. We've had a few cycles of using preseed- which I think helps us, but it wouldnt hurt to have more naturally too. Do either of you have any advice about EPO? Pros/cons? Thanks!

Welllll..I'm taking 1000 mg a day from cd1 til ov and it seems to help especially since clomid and soy have seems to dry me up a little :blush: I haven't noticed that it has any side effects so I figure why not! I'm been considering getting some preseed next month if I don't get my bfp. It works good for you?


----------



## katherinegrey

I was also wondering about pre seed if we're not successful this month, i'd just nervous about trying it!


----------



## smallbluestar

Can I join? I'm 4dpo today so a little bit ahead... I'm on 11mg clomid and miscarried in Aug, already have dd 3yrs old, we've been trying for 20 months but this is the first month i've tried opks and really felt like i ovulated too. that was on saturday and since then i've had really sore boobs, and heartburn, but taking them with a pinch of salt because it would be ridiculous to have symptoms that early! anyway they've gone now....

i took agnus castus with dd and really am convinced that it worked. hasn't worked so far this time tho so i've had to resort to chemicals!!


----------



## smallbluestar

That should have read 100mg clomid!!


----------



## mOmOf3BoYsS

katherinegrey said:


> I was also wondering about pre seed if we're not successful this month, i'd just nervous about trying it!

Me too! I thought i was weird about nervous!


----------



## mOmOf3BoYsS

smallbluestar said:


> Can I join? I'm 4dpo today so a little bit ahead... I'm on 11mg clomid and miscarried in Aug, already have dd 3yrs old, we've been trying for 20 months but this is the first month i've tried opks and really felt like i ovulated too. that was on saturday and since then i've had really sore boobs, and heartburn, but taking them with a pinch of salt because it would be ridiculous to have symptoms that early! anyway they've gone now....
> 
> i took agnus castus with dd and really am convinced that it worked. hasn't worked so far this time tho so i've had to resort to chemicals!!

Aww...so sorry about your mc :( 

How are doing on the clomid? I have to say that i don't like it at all lol..it made me so cranky and HOT lol..

I read somewhere that some women can have symptoms as early as conception...soooo it's totally possible. Honestly I am having sore bbs too and I never have those until two days bf af arrives so heres hoping!

And here's to a super fast 2ww!!!


----------



## dizzydoll

Hiya ladies mind if I join? I'm expecting to be testing on the 13th fx'd!!
This is my first month using OPKs so I know I ovulated and I know we had :sex: lots around that time so really really hoping for a lucky month!! 
This will be #1 and I had a chemical about 2 years ago. 
Babydust to everyone!! :dust:


----------



## babybwishes

Hi ladies....can I join? + okp yesterday morning. Think I O'ed last night so I am thinking 1dpo today :) This is our 1st month back on clomid 100 mg since mc in May. We are using pre seed this month. Have used it before. Deff makes all the :sex: less painful with the clomid dry up!


----------



## mOmOf3BoYsS

dizzydoll said:


> Hiya ladies mind if I join? I'm expecting to be testing on the 13th fx'd!!
> This is my first month using OPKs so I know I ovulated and I know we had :sex: lots around that time so really really hoping for a lucky month!!
> This will be #1 and I had a chemical about 2 years ago.
> Babydust to everyone!! :dust:

Hi!! Def have my fxd for your bfp! 

How do you like the opks? I hate them lol, never seem to be able to get the hang of them lol :) 

Any symptoms yet?


----------



## mOmOf3BoYsS

babybwishes said:


> Hi ladies....can I join? + okp yesterday morning. Think I O'ed last night so I am thinking 1dpo today :) This is our 1st month back on clomid 100 mg since mc in May. We are using pre seed this month. Have used it before. Deff makes all the :sex: less painful with the clomid dry up!

Hi there! Im so excited about having some girls to share my 2ww with :)

Sorry about your mc :cry:

So you found that clomid dried you up too huh?? This is my first month on it and I really wish my doc had warned me of that side effect so I couldve "prepared" better!

When are you testing??


----------



## dizzydoll

mOmOf3BoYsS said:


> Hi!! Def have my fxd for your bfp!
> 
> How do you like the opks? I hate them lol, never seem to be able to get the hang of them lol :)
> 
> Any symptoms yet?

Aw thanks hun :) I liked them prob because it worked really well for me no guess work haha :) I got 2 days of faint lines then really dark lines so will def be using them again! So much better than the guessing I was doing before!

No symptoms really, I was supremely gassy yesterday and this morning, like seriously uncontrollable :rofl: not sure if that means anything though :haha:


----------



## babybwishes

mOmOf3BoYsS said:


> babybwishes said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies....can I join? + okp yesterday morning. Think I O'ed last night so I am thinking 1dpo today :) This is our 1st month back on clomid 100 mg since mc in May. We are using pre seed this month. Have used it before. Deff makes all the :sex: less painful with the clomid dry up!
> 
> Hi there! Im so excited about having some girls to share my 2ww with :)
> 
> Sorry about your mc :cry:
> 
> So you found that clomid dried you up too huh?? This is my first month on it and I really wish my doc had warned me of that side effect so I couldve "prepared" better!
> 
> When are you testing??Click to expand...

Yeah my doc didnt tell me the first time we used it either and it really started to hurt when we Bd'ed! So I started doing some research and found its a common side effect:dohh: I really like the pre seed but only use 1 1/2 to 2 instead of the recommended 3. That just seemed to be way to much. I am going to try to hold off until the 15th but if I am being honest I wont wait:haha: I am such an addict!


----------



## mOmOf3BoYsS

dizzydoll said:


> mOmOf3BoYsS said:
> 
> 
> Hi!! Def have my fxd for your bfp!
> 
> How do you like the opks? I hate them lol, never seem to be able to get the hang of them lol :)
> 
> Any symptoms yet?
> 
> Aw thanks hun :) I liked them prob because it worked really well for me no guess work haha :) I got 2 days of faint lines then really dark lines so will def be using them again! So much better than the guessing I was doing before!
> 
> No symptoms really, I was supremely gassy yesterday and this morning, like seriously uncontrollable :rofl: not sure if that means anything though :haha:Click to expand...

My least fav symptom :haha:


----------



## dizzydoll

Yeah I hate it! I'm gassy anyway with IBS but this was something else entirely haha :) I was like a walking whoopie cushion!! :haha: Has eased off a bit today thanks goodness!! :)


----------



## mOmOf3BoYsS

babybwishes said:


> mOmOf3BoYsS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> babybwishes said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies....can I join? + okp yesterday morning. Think I O'ed last night so I am thinking 1dpo today :) This is our 1st month back on clomid 100 mg since mc in May. We are using pre seed this month. Have used it before. Deff makes all the :sex: less painful with the clomid dry up!
> 
> Hi there! Im so excited about having some girls to share my 2ww with :)
> 
> Sorry about your mc :cry:
> 
> So you found that clomid dried you up too huh?? This is my first month on it and I really wish my doc had warned me of that side effect so I couldve "prepared" better!
> 
> When are you testing??Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah my doc didnt tell me the first time we used it either and it really started to hurt when we Bd'ed! So I started doing some research and found its a common side effect:dohh: I really like the pre seed but only use 1 1/2 to 2 instead of the recommended 3. That just seemed to be way to much. I am going to try to hold off until the 15th but if I am being honest I wont wait:haha: I am such an addict!Click to expand...

I've been noticing the exact same thing. If this isn't my month I think I'm going to try preseed.

I'm testing on the 14th and it seems like eons away!


----------



## mOmOf3BoYsS

dizzydoll said:


> Yeah I hate it! I'm gassy anyway with IBS but this was something else entirely haha :) I was like a walking whoopie cushion!! :haha: Has eased off a bit today thanks goodness!! :)

Bahahahahahaha!!! Omgoodness that made me LOL :)

Yay for the decreased whoopie :)


----------



## futurephotos

Momof3- yes, I really like Preseed. However, I don't use too much. The instructions recommend 3 grams I believe? I usually only use 1 gram and that is plenty!! :)


----------



## mOmOf3BoYsS

so I've heard, I will certainly keep in that in mind...although I hope that it will be a non issue :0)


----------



## mOmOf3BoYsS

Ladies-- Soooo, I've got TONS of cm today, very cloudy, not stretchy at all (TMI i know), so def not fertile cm..do you think this means anything?? Anyone else having this??


----------



## dizzydoll

I had loads the last 2 days not like normal cm not as much today but for the last 2 days I've had to use a pantyliner as I felt like I'd wet myself!!

I'm making such a good impression on you girls with mental images of persistant farting and incontinence :rofl:


----------



## katherinegrey

mOmOf3BoYsS said:


> Ladies-- Soooo, I've got TONS of cm today, very cloudy, not stretchy at all (TMI i know), so def not fertile cm..do you think this means anything?? Anyone else having this??


I am! A LOT of creamy cm, only 2dpo though so don't think it means anything :( hope it does for you though!


----------



## mOmOf3BoYsS

dizzydoll said:


> I had loads the last 2 days not like normal cm not as much today but for the last 2 days I've had to use a pantyliner as I felt like I'd wet myself!!
> 
> I'm making such a good impression on you girls with mental images of persistant farting and incontinence :rofl:

LOL! You are a riot!

What's crazy is that I really don't remember having this in previous cycles


----------



## mOmOf3BoYsS

katherinegrey said:


> mOmOf3BoYsS said:
> 
> 
> Ladies-- Soooo, I've got TONS of cm today, very cloudy, not stretchy at all (TMI i know), so def not fertile cm..do you think this means anything?? Anyone else having this??
> 
> 
> I am! A LOT of creamy cm, only 2dpo though so don't think it means anything :( hope it does for you though!Click to expand...

Do you usually get this past ov? Bc I don't :)


----------



## smallbluestar

mOmOf3BoYsS said:


> smallbluestar said:
> 
> 
> Can I join? I'm 4dpo today so a little bit ahead... I'm on 11mg clomid and miscarried in Aug, already have dd 3yrs old, we've been trying for 20 months but this is the first month i've tried opks and really felt like i ovulated too. that was on saturday and since then i've had really sore boobs, and heartburn, but taking them with a pinch of salt because it would be ridiculous to have symptoms that early! anyway they've gone now....
> 
> i took agnus castus with dd and really am convinced that it worked. hasn't worked so far this time tho so i've had to resort to chemicals!!
> 
> 
> How are doing on the clomid? I have to say that i don't like it at all lol..it made me so cranky and HOT lol..
> 
> And here's to a super fast 2ww!!!Click to expand...

I know EXACTLY what you mean - ridiculous hot flushes and also I got very very moody and didn't realise it was the clomid - I was just being a total bitch, and I felt myself being this way, and couldn't stop it! Just horrible.

But I can't O on my own and so seeing a +ve opk and feeling ov pains has been really exciting. 

I think the next 10 days are going to be soooo long!


----------



## katherinegrey

mOmOf3BoYsS said:


> katherinegrey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mOmOf3BoYsS said:
> 
> 
> Ladies-- Soooo, I've got TONS of cm today, very cloudy, not stretchy at all (TMI i know), so def not fertile cm..do you think this means anything?? Anyone else having this??
> 
> 
> I am! A LOT of creamy cm, only 2dpo though so don't think it means anything :( hope it does for you though!Click to expand...
> 
> Do you usually get this past ov? Bc I don't :)Click to expand...

 Yes I usually do to be fair :( if it's unusual for you it's a good sign!! FX'ed for you!


----------



## mOmOf3BoYsS

Thank you..you too!


----------



## dizzydoll

I don't remember getting this before hun so keeping my fingers crossed but trying not to put too much hope in it!!! 
I mentioned in my journal but not here that I am peeing a lot more often than usual not sure if that could be considered anything!!

The only symptoms I can remember having with my Chemical was more sensitive sense of smell and a total dislike of dairy which is very odd for me. So far none of that yet this cycle!!


----------



## mOmOf3BoYsS

I've had the sensitive smell previously too but def not this early..so I wouldnt worry that you havent had that yet...if you're worried..which u didn't say u were lol


----------



## babybwishes

I had the smell thing the last time too! Didnt know what it was and why I was so freaking exhausted! I am hoping I see signs this time know that I am looking for them!


----------



## dizzydoll

Not worried but waiting for it to happen lol :)


----------



## katherinegrey

I soo can't wait to test! I have a really good feeling about this month for some reason!


----------



## mOmOf3BoYsS

Omgosh me too! I was just telling my hubby yesterday how excited I was..that I couldn't wait to test..and he just kinda stared at me like I had two heads and patted my arm and said "that's nice honey" blah..men


----------



## dizzydoll

My HPTs are mocking me.......I had gotten used to peeing on things the last few days with my OPKs and now nothing :haha: 
How long will I last before I start testing I wonder :muaha:


----------



## babybwishes

I am with you guys! I go for my 21 day blood test to make sure I O'ed and I dont know if I will be able to stand myself if the results come back that I did.....I will have to test!!!


----------



## katherinegrey

Glad it's not just me that's only just really beginning the two week wait and can't wait to test! lol! Like I say, I just feel really positive so I'm sooo hoping this positive thought results in a positive test!


----------



## mOmOf3BoYsS

dizzydoll said:


> My HPTs are mocking me.......I had gotten used to peeing on things the last few days with my OPKs and now nothing :haha:
> How long will I last before I start testing I wonder :muaha:

I'll make it about another week before the temptation will be too overwhelming ;)


----------



## katherinegrey

I'm usually such a pee stick addict but last month and the month before I was realllllyy good and didn't buy any which is unusual for me! Hoping I can hold off until witch arrives or I'm late x


----------



## mOmOf3BoYsS

babybwishes said:


> I am with you guys! I go for my 21 day blood test to make sure I O'ed and I dont know if I will be able to stand myself if the results come back that I did.....I will have to test!!!

Do you temp? Your opk says you o'd right?


----------



## mOmOf3BoYsS

katherinegrey said:


> I'm usually such a pee stick addict but last month and the month before I was realllllyy good and didn't buy any which is unusual for me! Hoping I can hold off until witch arrives or I'm late x

I'm an addict too..but this time I refuse to buy them!:wacko:


----------



## futurephotos

I've had more CM after Ov than I usually do too. I'm not sure if it means anything or not either. I have been peeing more, but at the same time I've really been making an effort to drink more water too- so I'm not going to read into that at all... lol, yeah- right!


----------



## dizzydoll

If I can make it til this time next week before I test I'll be happy :haha:
If I start seeing symptoms though I will probably power through the 20HPTs I have in a few days :rofl: The joys of bulk buying online!!!


----------



## dizzydoll

Ooh and not wanting to hijack your thread momof3 but I have a thread over in 2ww for mid november testers there's a few ladies on there so if anyone wants to join us we can all symptom spot together and drive ourselves crazy :)


----------



## mOmOf3BoYsS

20 tests! Im impressed!


----------



## mOmOf3BoYsS

Thanks Dizzy, I'll check it out :)


----------



## futurephotos

I've hit my 3:30 slump - this is the hardest part of the day to stay awake!! Anyone else feel like this day is going by too slowly?


----------



## mOmOf3BoYsS

Lol, it's 4:45 here..I'm off in 15 and am having visions of a bath and a book and a nap! 

Sooo..yea I'd say so!


----------



## futurephotos

OOOh a bath sounds really good! I should do that- I haven't just soaked to relax in a looong time!


----------



## mOmOf3BoYsS

I've been planning it since I woke up this morning so it's not been the most productive of days ;). I'm about to head to the library now hoping to find something good to read


----------



## dizzydoll

mOmOf3BoYsS said:


> 20 tests! Im impressed!

Haha I know I get them from a website here and I got Ov tests and preg tests 20 of each for half nothing! :) How could ya not pee on them :haha:

I keep forgetting about the time difference!! It's just after 11pm here now and I'm settling in for a night of tv watching cuz I'm home alone! A bath sounds so good but I don't have one in my new house :( 
I haven't been to the library in ages!! What kinda stuff do ya read?


----------



## katherinegrey

I notice the thread has been moved! Hope everyone still checks in a few days to let us know if they got their bfp's! I can't wait to see who gets theirs!


----------



## mOmOf3BoYsS

dizzydoll said:


> mOmOf3BoYsS said:
> 
> 
> 20 tests! Im impressed!
> 
> Haha I know I get them from a website here and I got Ov tests and preg tests 20 of each for half nothing! :) How could ya not pee on them :haha:
> 
> I keep forgetting about the time difference!! It's just after 11pm here now and I'm settling in for a night of tv watching cuz I'm home alone! A bath sounds so good but I don't have one in my new house :(
> I haven't been to the library in ages!! What kinda stuff do ya read?Click to expand...

All kinds of stuff! I got that book The Girl With the Dragon Tattoo since the movies about to come out. Its sooo slow in the beginning tho!


----------



## mOmOf3BoYsS

katherinegrey said:


> I notice the thread has been moved! Hope everyone still checks in a few days to let us know if they got their bfp's! I can't wait to see who gets theirs!

Oh wow! 

I will def be checking in..I can't think of anything else during the 2ww!


----------



## futurephotos

Well - I left work a bit early yesterday- getting the tub cleaned out for a bath seemed like too much work, so I took a short nap on the couch instead. 

I'm an avid reader! I've read the whole "Girl with the Dragon Tattoo" series as part of a book club I'm in. They were ok- but I agree hard to get into. I'm glad that I read them, but at the same time wouldn't highly recommend them to anyone. Our book club has watched the original Swedish movies of the books- they're really confusing if you haven't read the book- too much is skipped over. We're really looking forward to the American versions coming out so we can compare them with the book and against the Swedish ones. 

I went to the library this morning. My Hubby and I for Halloween watched all the "Hannibal" movies. I've never read any of Harris' books though so I thought that would be interesting. I just checked out "Hannibal Rising" and "Red Dragon" and will get started on it tonight!


----------



## mOmOf3BoYsS

futurephotos said:


> Well - I left work a bit early yesterday- getting the tub cleaned out for a bath seemed like too much work, so I took a short nap on the couch instead.
> 
> I'm an avid reader! I've read the whole "Girl with the Dragon Tattoo" series as part of a book club I'm in. They were ok- but I agree hard to get into. I'm glad that I read them, but at the same time wouldn't highly recommend them to anyone. Our book club has watched the original Swedish movies of the books- they're really confusing if you haven't read the book- too much is skipped over. We're really looking forward to the American versions coming out so we can compare them with the book and against the Swedish ones.
> 
> I went to the library this morning. My Hubby and I for Halloween watched all the "Hannibal" movies. I've never read any of Harris' books though so I thought that would be interesting. I just checked out "Hannibal Rising" and "Red Dragon" and will get started on it tonight!

If this book doesn't get better idk if I'll read any of the other ones ;)

I read Red Dragon and it was pretty good. But to be totally honest..and you're probably gonna think i'm lame but my favorite genre is fantasy (like cs lewis, harry potter) stuff like that. My life is so serious all the time, I like to escape into a book in my free time. Although I love all the classics and I also read nonfiction self-helpish type books on occasion. And I can never resist the book-movie combos. Just finish Water for Elephants, book and movie were awesome!


----------



## futurephotos

Momof3- 

LOL - I had a hard time getting through them and that is rare for me, usually I can't put a book down! I read a bunch of different genres, but those weren't really up my alley, I guess. I just finished Micheal Crichton's "Prey" - a thriller/suspense about nanotechnology taking over. I've also been on a little bit of a Stephen King binge lately- DH got me into those. The Shinning was the last one I finished- we've seen the Stanley Kubrick film version, but recently bought the Mini-series that King produced himself- way more accurate to the book, but of course he has 6 hours to do it in instead of only 2. We're still watching it- a part at a time.

I'm waiting for "The Help" to come into my library system- I must be pretty far down on the hold list though, because it has been a least a month that I've been waiting so far. I want to read it before I see it- so I've already missed getting to see it while it was in the theatre.

I read mostly fantasy in high school- fav. author was Terry Brooks. Only recently did I read the whole Harry Potter Series and I loved it!! I didn't jump on the bandwagon when the movies started coming out - not wanting to just follow the trend, but after the initial craze died down I wanted to see what all the fuss was about. They were really good! I've liked the movies so far too- I haven't gone to the theatre for them, I've only watched when the have the first ones on cable tv. Shortly after these I read Lemmony Snicket's "A Series of Unfortunate Events" those were definitely juvenile fiction, but I was looking for some mindless brain candy and got into them. Twighlight was the same way. Those are really fast reads- you get sucked in!

I'll have to get Like Water for Elephants - so far I've only seen the previews for the movie, but it looked interesting!


----------



## mOmOf3BoYsS

futurephotos said:


> Momof3-
> 
> LOL - I had a hard time getting through them and that is rare for me, usually I can't put a book down! I read a bunch of different genres, but those weren't really up my alley, I guess. I just finished Micheal Crichton's "Prey" - a thriller/suspense about nanotechnology taking over. I've also been on a little bit of a Stephen King binge lately- DH got me into those. The Shinning was the last one I finished- we've seen the Stanley Kubrick film version, but recently bought the Mini-series that King produced himself- way more accurate to the book, but of course he has 6 hours to do it in instead of only 2. We're still watching it- a part at a time.
> 
> I'm waiting for "The Help" to come into my library system- I must be pretty far down on the hold list though, because it has been a least a month that I've been waiting so far. I want to read it before I see it- so I've already missed getting to see it while it was in the theatre.
> 
> I read mostly fantasy in high school- fav. author was Terry Brooks. Only recently did I read the whole Harry Potter Series and I loved it!! I didn't jump on the bandwagon when the movies started coming out - not wanting to just follow the trend, but after the initial craze died down I wanted to see what all the fuss was about. They were really good! I've liked the movies so far too- I haven't gone to the theatre for them, I've only watched when the have the first ones on cable tv. Shortly after these I read Lemmony Snicket's "A Series of Unfortunate Events" those were definitely juvenile fiction, but I was looking for some mindless brain candy and got into them. Twighlight was the same way. Those are really fast reads- you get sucked in!
> 
> I'll have to get Like Water for Elephants - so far I've only seen the previews for the movie, but it looked interesting!

Mindless brain candy is the perfect term!! I'd like to read the Help too. I might order it on Amazon. I bought the Lemmony Snickett series for my son and he loved them..I just never got around to reading them. 

Twilight..loved them too :blush:


----------



## babybwishes

:wave:Just wanted to jump in here and suggest David Baldacci for you ladies....check out his book "The Winner" Great Great book!!


----------



## mOmOf3BoYsS

Ooo haven't heard of that one! What's it about??


----------



## babybwishes

mOmOf3BoYsS said:


> Ooo haven't heard of that one! What's it about??

This is what is online about it.....I loved this book!

Publisher's Summary
LuAnn Tyler is a twenty-year-old unwed mother in Rikersville, Georgia, a woman who can use her fists as well as her wits, a woman striving to escape an abusive relationship and a life of endless poverty. Suddenly, under the pretense of giving her a decent job, a mysterious Mr. Jackson makes her an offer he thinks no one can refuse: a guarantee to be the next winner of the $100 million national lottery.

But LuAnn won't do it. At first. Then, less than twenty-four hours later, she is fighting for her life and running from a false murder charge. Jackson's offer -- and its condition that she leave the country forever -- seems to be her only hope. She accepts his proposition and the new life the unlimited wealth buys her and her infant daughter. Ten years later, LuAnn disobeys Jackson and secretly returns to the United States, where she is still wanted for murder.

There, she meets Matthew Riggs, a man whose origins are as murky and troublesome as her own. LuAnn's life is shattered when a canny reporter smelling a scam in the national lottery picks up her trail, and Jackson, a seemingly omniscient master of impersonation, comes to punish her for disobeying him. At the same time, the FBI is set on her track when investigators suspect someone may have fixed the lottery. While the hunters close in for the kill, LuAnn finds herself turning to Matt Riggs for help, but he may be just another predator in her life.

Introducing the most inspiring heroine in recent fiction, a woman who embodies the pioneer values of ferocious courage and redoubtable emotional and physical strength, and one of the most sinister criminal minds ever created, the faceless, mercurial, and icy-hearted Jackson, The Winner is an intelligent, action-packed thriller that moves as fast as the little numbered lottery balls that hold so many fragile dreams.


----------



## mOmOf3BoYsS

That sounds great! I will def check it out. Thanks babywishes :)


----------



## babybwishes

mOmOf3BoYsS said:


> That sounds great! I will def check it out. Thanks babywishes :)

Welcome! Its one of those books that you can not put down once you start! I love the auther! I have read almost all of his books. Some are really hard to get into and then turn into cant put them down books :) Check it out and let me kow what you think!


----------



## mOmOf3BoYsS

I just checked the library site and it's out lol. But I put a hold on it ;).


----------



## dizzydoll

Eeeek book loving people!!!!! :yipee:
I will literally read anythign from educational books to "mindless brain candy" :)
At the moment I'm reading The Help, Naked Empire (Terry Goodkind book, part of Sword of Truth series) and East of Eden (I've been reading this book for the past 6 years and can never get through it but I love it :))
I'm awful for having a few books going at a time and I'll read them depending what mood I'm in :)


----------



## babybwishes

I do the same thing sometimes!! I must confess....I read all the twlight books.....and I loved them! Auther did a great job on them! Mary Higgins Clark is another good auther I really like too!! I am such a nerd!:book::haha:


----------



## mOmOf3BoYsS

babybwishes said:


> I do the same thing sometimes!! I must confess....I read all the twlight books.....and I loved them! Auther did a great job on them! Mary Higgins Clark is another good auther I really like too!! I am such a nerd!:book::haha:

Oh I do the same thing! I read one in the morning after I'm done getting ready for work, a different one at my lunch break and a different one at night before bed. Here I thought I was a weirdo :haha:

Do you ladies like Jodi Picoult? I think shes my new favorite author, just finished Sing You Home last month and it was excellent!


----------



## babybwishes

mOmOf3BoYsS said:


> babybwishes said:
> 
> 
> I do the same thing sometimes!! I must confess....I read all the twlight books.....and I loved them! Auther did a great job on them! Mary Higgins Clark is another good auther I really like too!! I am such a nerd!:book::haha:
> 
> Oh I do the same thing! I read one in the morning after I'm done getting ready for work, a different one at my lunch break and a different one at night before bed. Here I thought I was a weirdo :haha:
> 
> Do you ladies like Jodi Picoult? I think shes my new favorite author, just finished Sing You Home last month and it was excellent!Click to expand...

I havent heard of her. Is she a new one? I will have to ck it out this weekend! I am always looking for new authers to follow and its that time of year I read a ton!


----------



## mOmOf3BoYsS

Just to interject real quick..I'm wondering what symptoms you ladies are having? Im 5dpo and I'm exhausted (which is weird for me), and slightly crampy and still having tons of cm and a mild break out on my face :blush:


----------



## mOmOf3BoYsS

babybwishes said:


> mOmOf3BoYsS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> babybwishes said:
> 
> 
> I do the same thing sometimes!! I must confess....I read all the twlight books.....and I loved them! Auther did a great job on them! Mary Higgins Clark is another good auther I really like too!! I am such a nerd!:book::haha:
> 
> Oh I do the same thing! I read one in the morning after I'm done getting ready for work, a different one at my lunch break and a different one at night before bed. Here I thought I was a weirdo :haha:
> 
> Do you ladies like Jodi Picoult? I think shes my new favorite author, just finished Sing You Home last month and it was excellent!Click to expand...
> 
> I havent heard of her. Is she a new one? I will have to ck it out this weekend! I am always looking for new authers to follow and its that time of year I read a ton!Click to expand...

Yeah I guess she's newish. She wrote My Sister's Keeper. Did you see the movie with Cameron Diaz?


----------



## babybwishes

mOmOf3BoYsS said:


> babybwishes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mOmOf3BoYsS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> babybwishes said:
> 
> 
> I do the same thing sometimes!! I must confess....I read all the twlight books.....and I loved them! Auther did a great job on them! Mary Higgins Clark is another good auther I really like too!! I am such a nerd!:book::haha:
> 
> Oh I do the same thing! I read one in the morning after I'm done getting ready for work, a different one at my lunch break and a different one at night before bed. Here I thought I was a weirdo :haha:
> 
> Do you ladies like Jodi Picoult? I think shes my new favorite author, just finished Sing You Home last month and it was excellent!Click to expand...
> 
> I havent heard of her. Is she a new one? I will have to ck it out this weekend! I am always looking for new authers to follow and its that time of year I read a ton!Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah I guess she's newish. She wrote My Sister's Keeper. Did you see the movie with Cameron Diaz?Click to expand...

OMG! I did!! I started crying in the begining of that movie and didnt stop till it was over!! I just got on her webpage....looks like she has some really good books!!!! Thanks for the tip!


----------



## mOmOf3BoYsS

babybwishes said:


> mOmOf3BoYsS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> babybwishes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mOmOf3BoYsS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> babybwishes said:
> 
> 
> I do the same thing sometimes!! I must confess....I read all the twlight books.....and I loved them! Auther did a great job on them! Mary Higgins Clark is another good auther I really like too!! I am such a nerd!:book::haha:
> 
> Oh I do the same thing! I read one in the morning after I'm done getting ready for work, a different one at my lunch break and a different one at night before bed. Here I thought I was a weirdo :haha:
> 
> Do you ladies like Jodi Picoult? I think shes my new favorite author, just finished Sing You Home last month and it was excellent!Click to expand...
> 
> I havent heard of her. Is she a new one? I will have to ck it out this weekend! I am always looking for new authers to follow and its that time of year I read a ton!Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah I guess she's newish. She wrote My Sister's Keeper. Did you see the movie with Cameron Diaz?Click to expand...
> 
> OMG! I did!! I started crying in the begining of that movie and didnt stop till it was over!! I just got on her webpage....looks like she has some really good books!!!! Thanks for the tip!Click to expand...

No prob! Shes awesome :) :)


----------



## babybwishes

mOmOf3BoYsS said:


> Just to interject real quick..I'm wondering what symptoms you ladies are having? Im 5dpo and I'm exhausted (which is weird for me), and slightly crampy and still having tons of cm and a mild break out on my face :blush:

Yesterday I felt funny....really tired and kinda yucky in my tummy. Today i am having on and off again cramps....tmi but super gassy! Blaming the cramps on that :haha: not as tired today but went to bed really early last night! Actually having an average day today. Only exception is a ton of cm! very lotion like but thinner if that makes since! Kind of weird I am usually dry esp w the clomid. :shrug: if it means anything but !?
what are yours? I am guessing I am about 3/4 days past O


----------



## mOmOf3BoYsS

babybwishes said:


> mOmOf3BoYsS said:
> 
> 
> Just to interject real quick..I'm wondering what symptoms you ladies are having? Im 5dpo and I'm exhausted (which is weird for me), and slightly crampy and still having tons of cm and a mild break out on my face :blush:
> 
> Yesterday I felt funny....really tired and kinda yucky in my tummy. Today i am having on and off again cramps....tmi but super gassy! Blaming the cramps on that :haha: not as tired today but went to bed really early last night! Actually having an average day today. Only exception is a ton of cm! very lotion like but thinner if that makes since! Kind of weird I am usually dry esp w the clomid. :shrug: if it means anything but !?
> what are yours? I am guessing I am about 3/4 days past OClick to expand...

I'm def having a lot of the same symptoms truthfully! My cm I'd characterize as "sticky" though, no lotion here! Next week can not go by fast enough!


----------



## babybwishes

The white lotion isnt normal for me. Just went to restroom and its on my painties which is really weird for me! I am on a poas addict but I really want to hold off till 11/1/11 to test! That would put me at about 10 dpo!


----------



## futurephotos

I usually have a few books going all at once too and read over my lunch time when I can!

I've started East of Eden about 4 times now, but I never get far into it. I know I'd like it if I kept with it, but I get sidetracked - it's been too easy to put down and forget about it- hence having to start at the beginning again!

I LOVE Jodi Piccoult- one of my favorite authors for sure! I've read quite a few of her book- but none recently, they're just too sad for me right now.


----------



## futurephotos

I'm still feeling weird- I'm having dull cramps- they sort-of come and go. That's been tthe most noticeable thing for me. They're not quite to the point where I feel like AF is coming at any second, but they are annoying. I've been tired too- bu that isn't too unusual for me. I have quite a bit of CM still. I've had a few headaches. I guess I don't really know if any of this will mean anything but I'm trying to be positive and hopeful that it does!


----------



## dizzydoll

Jodi Picoult is fab!! Haven't read anything by her in a while! I loved the Twilight books, not mad on the films though. Big Harry Potter fan too :) 

Not getting any different symptoms really, still feel kinda fuzzy in the head, that kinda dizzy feeling with a bit of a headache.
Still peeing like mad and very gassy.
The queasyness is still here in the background but not too bad. It's so hard not to read into it lol :)

Oh my boobs are feeling full and itchy........not sure what that could mean but it's different lol :haha:


----------



## mOmOf3BoYsS

Def sounds like we are all having a lot of the same symptoms! A stuffy nose is a new one for me this afternoon! Although since its gotten so cold here lately that could certainly be attributed to a million things other than pregnancy :(

I would love to be able to hold off til the 10th too! But I just don't know. I can usually get through the weekend ok since of course it flies by so by Monday ill be 8dpo but by the 10th I'll be 11! If I come on here and say I've tested before the 10th I would like for you all to cyber-yell at me :)

I stopped in at the 2nd hand book store near my office this morning and found Nora Roberts' 3 sisters trilogy and started it at lunch. It's pretty good so far..all about witches and time travel :)


----------



## mOmOf3BoYsS

I've heard of East of Eden but I can't recall what it's about. Last year I read a book called Entrance to the Garden of Eden, it was non fiction about religious struggles in the middle east.


----------



## babybwishes

I really enjoyed the Da vinci code and angels and demons. they were great books. I read Red Dragon and then tried to watch the movie. Some movies do a great job when coming from a book but Red Dragon wasnt one of them. I didnt care for the movie. I am having real issues keeping my eyes open! I want next week to hurry up and be over!


----------



## mOmOf3BoYsS

Omg I hated Angels and Demons (Loved the Da Vinci Code tho) couldn't even get through it LOL ;0)


----------



## babybwishes

wow really? What turned you off on it?


----------



## mOmOf3BoYsS

I really don't know. I loved the Da Vinci Code..watched the movie first a bunch of times and then read the book and idk..I just could not get into it. I think maybe I had such high hopes for it that it let me down? You didn't find it kind of confusing? Or maybe I'm just dense :D


----------



## babybwishes

mOmOf3BoYsS said:


> I really don't know. I loved the Da Vinci Code..watched the movie first a bunch of times and then read the book and idk..I just could not get into it. I think maybe I had such high hopes for it that it let me down? You didn't find it kind of confusing? Or maybe I'm just dense :D

Yeah know I really dont remember if I did or not 2 be honest:haha: I read it when it 1st came out so that was a while ago! I know some of David Balducci's books make me feel like a dumna**! Some are really hard to get into. Of course I have noticed if I stick with them the end up great. I have a hard time if I cant get into a book fast of not being able to read it through. Half the time I will end up reading the first few chapters over and over and then just getting upset and giving up:rofl:


----------



## mOmOf3BoYsS

Oh me too! Have you ever heard of Diana Gabaldon? She wrote the Outlander series about a lady who time travel to 18 century Scotland. I had to stop every once in a while to look up words and wikipedia stuff that I didn't understand :)


----------



## babybwishes

Never heard of her! Sounds so like me! I dont get why the have to use such silly works! Normal ones work just fine if ya ask me!! lol


----------



## mOmOf3BoYsS

I knowwwwww! With this series its a lot of historical and geographical references that I'm not familiar with..history never was my best subject. But the series is excellent!


----------



## tjsmami

Hello all...I am 2 DPO today and would like to join ya'll???


----------



## futurephotos

I thought the Davincci Code was awesome! I've read Angels and Demons too - it was good, but basically all of Brown's books follow the same format- once you've read a couple of them the all start seeming the same. I read Davinci Code first though- so that's probably why it had the most impact and left an impression on me.


----------



## mOmOf3BoYsS

Hi and welcome! :)


----------



## Jewls48

Hi ladies I am 1 dpo and would like to join you in the 2ww?


----------



## babybwishes

tjsmami said:


> Hello all...I am 2 DPO today and would like to join ya'll???

:wave: Welcome!!


----------



## babybwishes

Jewls48 said:


> Hi ladies I am 1 dpo and would like to join you in the 2ww?

:wave: Welcome to the wait:haha:


----------



## babybwishes

So I am wondering what everyone did this month? anything diff?? We are doing our first round of clomid 5-9 @ 100 mg and used preseed w OKP digis! Anyone else??


----------



## mOmOf3BoYsS

Well this is just excellent! The more the merrier! And I can't wait to see how it turns out for everyone!

This is my first clomid cycle too. I took soy last month and def ovulated but bc it raised my temps early on I think I misread my ov date (as did FF I think) and so my bding was off.


----------



## babybwishes

That is so annoying when that happens!! I dont O like I should...ya know ....every month! So he put me back on clomid. dont get me wrong ....bding is great but when your ttc and on over drive and a schedule it gets .....well like a job! Then to find out it was all pointless....Drives me nuts!


----------



## mOmOf3BoYsS

Yep and all that pressure gives my oh "performance anxiety"... So it more often than feels like work :(


----------



## futurephotos

Yep- my DH has had "anxiety" too- it's hard to DTD when you HAVE to. BDing that many days in a row is like a marathon! The hardest part for us is DH is gone most of the week and only back Fri-Sun. If my fertile days aren't in that time we miss the whole month.


----------



## futurephotos

Oh- weird symptom of the day... I hurt in my arm-pits. My boobs are fine, but my underarms are sore.


----------



## babybwishes

Armpits? Never heard of that but maybe from BB's growing and pulling?:shrug:
Seems my DH does great until I actually O....then :dohh:. I feel bad for him. Thanks to the preseed I am purdy much ready to go:haha:


----------



## dizzydoll

This is my first month using OPKs so fx'd!! Plus with OH on a new schedule with work and me not working we are seeing more of each other so it was easier to BD often. When we were both on our old schedules we were lucky if we got one evening a week together and sometimes we'd be to tired to bother!

Armpit pain sounds odd but as babywishes says it could be pulling from your boobs!
My symptom that may not be a symptom is vivid dreams....I had a crazy dream last night that involved my cars windscreen wipers taking on a life of their own....I actually had to go out and check them this morning to make sure it was just a dream! :rofl:


----------



## Jewls48

Babywishes I totally understand, preseed is awesome for me but hubby had performance issues twice this month and I dont blame him, it feels like a job sometimes during those fertile days.


----------



## mOmOf3BoYsS

futurephotos said:


> Yep- my DH has had "anxiety" too- it's hard to DTD when you HAVE to. BDing that many days in a row is like a marathon! The hardest part for us is DH is gone most of the week and only back Fri-Sun. If my fertile days aren't in that time we miss the whole month.

Oh wow thats def a raw deal! Ugh I feel super bad for you :(


----------



## mOmOf3BoYsS

futurephotos said:


> Oh- weird symptom of the day... I hurt in my arm-pits. My boobs are fine, but my underarms are sore.

Is it your lymph nodes maybe? Is there any swelling?


----------



## babybwishes

Jewls48 said:


> Babywishes I totally understand, preseed is awesome for me but hubby had performance issues twice this month and I dont blame him, it feels like a job sometimes during those fertile days.

If it were not for preseed I dont know what I would do. Before using it by the time O happened it actually was painfull to BD. My DH ran into the same problem this month. The day after I got my :) on my OPK it took the poor guy 3 trys. I felt bad, really bad for him. I could tell he was so upset. He wants this also and when his body doesnt work one cue it just makes things worse. Poor guys! Who would have thought our Dh's would ever be tired of doing the deed:rofl:


----------



## mOmOf3BoYsS

I know what u mean! Although I have to admit just between us that it annoys me a great deal sometimes. I mean that's ALL they have to contribute to the pregnancy ya know??


----------



## Jewls48

It's definitely frustrating and yes, I'll admit it annoys me when we have to miss a day during that time period but I also feel bad for him because I know he really wants a baby too but the pressure to perform for so many nights in a row takes away from the excitement and the romance. Babywishes I never thought the day would come when the poor guy would be tired of DTD, hopefully this will be our last stressful month!


----------



## KamIAm

Good Morning Ladies!!! :coffee:

I'm just starting my 2nd month ttc...(think I'm CD 3) next AF/testing should begin at the end of November...Actually next AF is due December 1st... Are you girls about the same as me or is everyone just everywhere and hanging in there :winkwink:

I am feeling SUPER positive about this month and hoping my history repeats itself with makin' babies.... All 3 of my girls was concieved in Novemeber.... Soooooo Here's to a great month of baby makin'!!! :sex:

Good Luck to you ALL!!!! :happydance:

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## mOmOf3BoYsS

Hi! We are post-o mostly but you are certainly welcome to stay and chat! :)


----------



## babybwishes

Hi and Welcome! That would be awesome for you to concieve this month with all 3 of your other girls in the same month! If I get the eggo this month then Dh Dd and I and LO will have birthdays in months that start in J :)...so small rant....dh called me a grumpy a** today. could not stop myself:gun: I know I am moody DH...duh! You know clomid makes me evil at times~! I told him to back off he knows what I am going through and gave him a big old:finger:. He has been an angel ever since:haha: So I guess moody is going to be added to my list! Sometime I wonder if I am just dreaming these things up because I want it so bad:cry:


----------



## dizzydoll

Ok I've become super emotional today.....I've just cried my way through Take a Break.....I know the stories are sad sometimes in them but I was crying at everything!!! I feel like a crazy person!!


----------



## babybwishes

I know what you mean. But I am not crying. I am being mean! Really mean! If I am not preggo DH is gonna kill me:haha: I go for my 21 day progesterone blood work tomorrow and I am really nervous about it! I am so afraid there going to tell me I didnt O or tell me I did and then I end up with a BFN!


----------



## mOmOf3BoYsS

I was just about to get on and ask what symptoms everyone is having! My boobs are SUPER sore! And I am irrationally excited about it!:haha: Because I NEVER have sore boobs until 1 or 2 days bf af is due and I believe its way too early for af soooo..:happydance::yipee:!!!!


----------



## babybwishes

:happydance: yuppie for sore bb's! I am still getting that lotion cm and my back hurts. One and off headaches but the BB's are fine. Maybe a little tender to the touch. oh I soooo hope we all get our BFP!! I am tired but I think that may have more to do with the time change today! I am tracking my signs on my phone. I am going to be so disappointed if my 21 day blood work comes back that I didnt O!


----------



## futurephotos

Hi ladies! Hope everyone had a good weekend!
So this is probably all just in my head again or my body playing tricks on me, but I just feel really "pregnant" this month. This whole weekend I had a ton of symptoms- including lower back pain and in general just feeling achey. A little nausea at times too. 
I'm on CD 21 today - so I think roughly 10-11 DPO? (since I don't know the exact day of Ov). I know a lot a girls would start testing by now, but I'm going to try to hold out until the weekend. I'm expecting AF on Fri or Sat.


----------



## babybwishes

I am going to be so proud of myself If I can just hold off till the 11th:haha: I am such a poas addict:blush:


----------



## mOmOf3BoYsS

Omgosh I don't if I'll make it until the weekend!! I actually feel really tired too, but I had a busy weekend and didn't get to rest much so maybe that's why. Also I have a stuffy nose!! woohooo lol!

How great would it be if we could all be bump buddies too :) :) :)

Babywishes..when is your blood test??


----------



## babybwishes

that would be so awesome for us all to be bump buddies!! My blood test is tomorrow so I hope to have the results back by mid week. If they come back high I dont know if I will be able to not poas right away!!


----------



## futurephotos

I hope we all get to be bump buddies!! Last week was ok, but this week is going to drive me crazy with wanting to find out!!


----------



## mOmOf3BoYsS

How exciting! i can't wait til wednesday to find out! And yes..this next week is going to suck! I'll be happy with myself if I can hold off to test at 10 dpo..that would be Wednesday. My FF wants me to wait til 18dpo which is freaking madness I think!


----------



## babybwishes

Ohhh I would never make it to 18dpo! I so want to test now!! I have a ton if internet cheapo's that I am dying to get into! I know its way to soon so I am trying to keep myself busy and tell myself I cant because its the wrong time of day or the urine isnt consintrated enough! Just anything not to poas and get a BFN because I know it is way way to soon!


----------



## mOmOf3BoYsS

LOL I tell myself the same thing. Then at night before I go to bed I'll put my test in the car because I know I wont go outside in the morning before I pee to get them. I'm crazy I think!


----------



## babybwishes

:rofl: If your crazy then so am I! I keep mine in my Dh's night stand. Cant get to it without waking him. The things we do are so funny! I dont think my DH realizes all the things I do. He would so laugh at me!


----------



## mOmOf3BoYsS

Mine too! He just asked me yesterday..so are you pregnant or what? The nonchalantness of it just made me want to strangle him!!!! But in his favor..I am a little moody lately! Truthfully tho..I dont know what's wrong with me today..I'm just mean to EVERYONE for not very good reasons!


----------



## babybwishes

Man I know what you mean! DH just looks at me know like i have horns growning out of my head:haha: I hope I am cuz I have no idea how I am going to explain my moods if I am not! lol..... I plan to belame it on the clomid....he cant prove otherwise:haha:


----------



## mOmOf3BoYsS

I do blame it on the clomid! That stuff has made me feel so strange all month long. That is why I'm a little nervous about my symptoms bc Ive never taken clomid bf and what if these are clomid symptoms!:wacko:


----------



## mOmOf3BoYsS

Bat-shit crazy I tell ya!


----------



## babybwishes

I just hope it is not my body being a jerk playing jokes on me!


----------



## mOmOf3BoYsS

Yeah I guess there is no way to know but wait :(


----------



## futurephotos

My DH asks every day if I'm "making babies yet." I think it is cute- his way of trying to be more involved. Today I've had a lower back ache- I've spent the last couple hours resting on the couch with a heating pad on it. It's helping a bit, but overall I just feel yucky.


----------



## babybwishes

I dont know about you girls but one way or the other I am so ready for this 2WW to be over:wacko: I have just been all over the place with my moods!:muaha:


----------



## mOmOf3BoYsS

futurephotos said:


> My DH asks every day if I'm "making babies yet." I think it is cute- his way of trying to be more involved. Today I've had a lower back ache- I've spent the last couple hours resting on the couch with a heating pad on it. It's helping a bit, but overall I just feel yucky.

Aww I'm sorry you're not feeling well..hopefully it's a good sign! Isn't it funny that we keep hoping to feel bad lol!


----------



## mOmOf3BoYsS

Me too..I actually left work early because I was being so awful to everyone


----------



## babybwishes

Thats so true! I am hoping to wake up sick one morning....or evening! Would make things more sure!


----------



## mOmOf3BoYsS

Me too..I haven't had any nausea at all and it's really stressing me out! I keep trying to tell myself that it's way to early for legitimate morning sickness (and not the kind I've talked myself into) even tho I really have no idea if it's too early or not..

Sooo I think I'm gonna test on Thursday morning..


----------



## sweetcurly79

I am 2dpo too! Can I join in?? :)


----------



## babybwishes

sweetcurly79 said:


> I am 2dpo too! Can I join in?? :)

:wave: Welcome to the wait:flower:


----------



## babybwishes

mOmOf3BoYsS said:


> Me too..I haven't had any nausea at all and it's really stressing me out! I keep trying to tell myself that it's way to early for legitimate morning sickness (and not the kind I've talked myself into) even tho I really have no idea if it's too early or not..
> 
> Sooo I think I'm gonna test on Thursday morning..

:happydance: How many days past O will that put you? I am trying like no other to hold out until Friday! If my blood work come back I didnt O I am not going to test at all unless that witch is late! If it comes back I did O you know I am gonna have to POAS ASAP:haha:


----------



## mOmOf3BoYsS

sweetcurly79 said:


> I am 2dpo too! Can I join in?? :)

:wave: :winkwink:


----------



## mOmOf3BoYsS

babybwishes said:


> mOmOf3BoYsS said:
> 
> 
> Me too..I haven't had any nausea at all and it's really stressing me out! I keep trying to tell myself that it's way to early for legitimate morning sickness (and not the kind I've talked myself into) even tho I really have no idea if it's too early or not..
> 
> Sooo I think I'm gonna test on Thursday morning..
> 
> :happydance: How many days past O will that put you? I am trying like no other to hold out until Friday! If my blood work come back I didnt O I am not going to test at all unless that witch is late! If it comes back I did O you know I am gonna have to POAS ASAP:haha:Click to expand...

Ill be 11dpo I told myself I'll wait til Monday when the 2ww started but I really dunno if I can make it through the weekend! LOL And now today I've had a huge temp spike!:yipee: ( well not huge but big!)


----------



## futurephotos

Ooh- temp going up is a good sign! 

The earliest I'd let myself test is Wed. (tomorrow) b/c I'd be 13 DPO and it would be 2-3 days before AF's expected arrival. I've usually not had much luck with testing early though and I only have 1 HPT in the house right now. So, I'm still trying to wait until Saturday. Fertility friend predicts AF to come on Friday- but I think Sat because that would be CD 26 and a lot of my cycles are 26 days. So I'd rather wait to see if I get her this month. If she isn't here in the morning on Sat., then I'll test right away!


----------



## mOmOf3BoYsS

How's your chart looking futurephotos? If I could wait til Saturday I'd be so proud of myself Lol


----------



## futurephotos

Momof3 - I haven't temped in a long time :) I learned how last year and practiced for a few months, but found it to be too frustrating/anxiety producing. If I don't have a BFP by the end of this year I'm going to start again so I can see if I keep with it long enough if the patterns can tell me anything. 

I'm feeling so positive about this month though- probably mainly because I feel so crappy. I realize I could just be getting sick, but this is so similar to how I felt last time that I'm getting my hopes up.


----------



## mOmOf3BoYsS

futurephotos said:


> Momof3 - I haven't temped in a long time :) I learned how last year and practiced for a few months, but found it to be too frustrating/anxiety producing. If I don't have a BFP by the end of this year I'm going to start again so I can see if I keep with it long enough if the patterns can tell me anything.
> 
> I'm feeling so positive about this month though- probably mainly because I feel so crappy. I realize I could just be getting sick, but this is so similar to how I felt last time that I'm getting my hopes up.

It's awesome that you're positive about it..I'm excited for you to test!!


----------



## sweetcurly79

I am now 3dpo. No signs of pregnancy whatsoever. I know, I know...probably too early to say. I want my BFP sooo badly!!!


----------



## mOmOf3BoYsS

Awww..I wish you the best of luck! When are you planning to test? I hate the 2ww!


----------



## dizzydoll

Hiya ladies hope you are all doing ok today! 
I am super bloated!! My pjs feel like they are cuttin me in half (they are a size bigger than my actual size for comfort!!) and my boobs are really full and sore, they were literally spilling out of my bra today and that really never happens!
I really hope it's a good sign but we'll see!! :)

I cried doing the washing up today because I kept dropping cutlery :wacko: :haha:


----------



## mOmOf3BoYsS

dizzydoll said:


> Hiya ladies hope you are all doing ok today!
> I am super bloated!! My pjs feel like they are cuttin me in half (they are a size bigger than my actual size for comfort!!) and my boobs are really full and sore, they were literally spilling out of my bra today and that really never happens!
> I really hope it's a good sign but we'll see!! :)
> 
> I cried doing the washing up today because I kept dropping cutlery :wacko: :haha:

That sounds super promising!! My bbs are super sore still too! And they nver are either :) :) :)


----------



## dizzydoll

Oooh sounds so good!!! :) Really really hope it's our month!! :)


----------



## babybwishes

Afternoon Ladies! Went for my blood work today! So some reason I was super emotional. Guess just knowing if it comes back low I am prob out this month and the clomid didnt do its job. Should have the results back tomorrow or next day at the latest! Fingers crossed for all of us!!


----------



## mOmOf3BoYsS

babybwishes said:


> Afternoon Ladies! Went for my blood work today! So some reason I was super emotional. Guess just knowing if it comes back low I am prob out this month and the clomid didnt do its job. Should have the results back tomorrow or next day at the latest! Fingers crossed for all of us!!

I can't wait to hear your results! I hope its tomorrow and not the next day!


----------



## mOmOf3BoYsS

dizzydoll said:


> oooh sounds so good!!! :) really really hope it's our month!! :)

yay! Me too!


----------



## dizzydoll

babybwishes said:


> Afternoon Ladies! Went for my blood work today! So some reason I was super emotional. Guess just knowing if it comes back low I am prob out this month and the clomid didnt do its job. Should have the results back tomorrow or next day at the latest! Fingers crossed for all of us!!

Fx'd for those tests hun :hugs: Hope you get nice high results :)


----------



## futurephotos

Dizzy- isn't it funny how we can cry over the silliest things? I feel like I've been emotional moments too. 

BabyWishes- I hope the bloodwork comes out good for you! The anticipation is a killer! Let us know as soon as you find out!


----------



## babybwishes

Thanks Ladies!!:hugs: I really hope it is tomorrow also! I have been down all day. Just got a bad feeling. Poor Dh is trying so hard to be loving but I just want to zone. :cry: ok pitty party is over :) I think I am gonna snuggle in w a book and wait until Sons of Anarchy come on! for some reason I am addicted to that show~! Thanks so much for all the well wishes! This site is such a blessing! I dont have anyone I know that has been through anything DH and I have so it is so comforting to have you girls to talk with and lift me up! :hugs:


----------



## mOmOf3BoYsS

Good morning!!! I am happy to report that I got up to pee 3 times last night ;). Small victories right??


----------



## babybwishes

mOmOf3BoYsS said:


> Good morning!!! I am happy to report that I got up to pee 3 times last night ;). Small victories right??

:happydance: I got up twice!! My bb's arent that bad but feel so big!!! 
momof3boys, are you still testing tomorrow?


----------



## mOmOf3BoYsS

I will def try to hold off but I doubt ill be able to..sooo prob yeah


----------



## babybwishes

:thumbup: I so hope we all get our BFP! I am trying to hold off unitl friday morning....saturday would be even better but I know I wont be able to wait that long!


----------



## sweetcurly79

I want to hold until November 18th before testing...Now, managing to do so is a different story. 4 dpo today and I start feeling that something is weird with my boobs...They are somehow achy... :-\


----------



## futurephotos

So last night I felt strange- the best way I can describe it was that it was like being hung-over. I had a headache, was thirsty, nauseous, felt sore all over. I kept burping and really felt like something could come up- I had that pressure sensation in my chest and kinda felt like my throat would get blocked for a few minutes. My mouth was really watery. I didn't sleep very well last night- I got up twice to pee. This morning I was woken up by sharp stabbing pains in my uterus on the left side. Today so far I'm just feeling uncomfortable and yucky. This is more intense than when I was pg the last 2 times- so hoping it is a good sign that there's a baby in there again and that maybe it is developing correctly this time. If I am pg- I'm totally glad I feel like crap! If I'm not, then I'd really like to know what's going on- maybe I'm getting the flu? I don't think I'm getting sick because that wouldn't be accompanied by some of the other stuff I've already been feeling for the last week. Anyways- I think I can pass up testing tomorrow still- but probably won't be able to resist much longer than that! I think Friday will be test day for me! :)


----------



## mOmOf3BoYsS

sweetcurly79 said:


> I want to hold until November 18th before testing...Now, managing to do so is a different story. 4 dpo today and I start feeling that something is weird with my boobs...They are somehow achy... :-\

Achy boobs is def a good sign! My FF wants me to wait til the 18th to test but that just aint gonna happen! lol


----------



## mOmOf3BoYsS

futurephotos said:


> So last night I felt strange- the best way I can describe it was that it was like being hung-over. I had a headache, was thirsty, nauseous, felt sore all over. I kept burping and really felt like something could come up- I had that pressure sensation in my chest and kinda felt like my throat would get blocked for a few minutes. My mouth was really watery. I didn't sleep very well last night- I got up twice to pee. This morning I was woken up by sharp stabbing pains in my uterus on the left side. Today so far I'm just feeling uncomfortable and yucky. This is more intense than when I was pg the last 2 times- so hoping it is a good sign that there's a baby in there again and that maybe it is developing correctly this time. If I am pg- I'm totally glad I feel like crap! If I'm not, then I'd really like to know what's going on- maybe I'm getting the flu? I don't think I'm getting sick because that wouldn't be accompanied by some of the other stuff I've already been feeling for the last week. Anyways- I think I can pass up testing tomorrow still- but probably won't be able to resist much longer than that! I think Friday will be test day for me! :)

Yikes that sounds rough :(. I hope it all turns out to be a good thing!


----------



## babybwishes

futurephotos said:


> So last night I felt strange- the best way I can describe it was that it was like being hung-over. I had a headache, was thirsty, nauseous, felt sore all over. I kept burping and really felt like something could come up- I had that pressure sensation in my chest and kinda felt like my throat would get blocked for a few minutes. My mouth was really watery. I didn't sleep very well last night- I got up twice to pee. This morning I was woken up by sharp stabbing pains in my uterus on the left side. Today so far I'm just feeling uncomfortable and yucky. This is more intense than when I was pg the last 2 times- so hoping it is a good sign that there's a baby in there again and that maybe it is developing correctly this time. If I am pg- I'm totally glad I feel like crap! If I'm not, then I'd really like to know what's going on- maybe I'm getting the flu? I don't think I'm getting sick because that wouldn't be accompanied by some of the other stuff I've already been feeling for the last week. Anyways- I think I can pass up testing tomorrow still- but probably won't be able to resist much longer than that! I think Friday will be test day for me! :)

Hopefully those are all good things even if they dont make you feel good!!


----------



## nateslove

I have a dd 6, and another dd 4. I have finally convinced my husband to try for #3. We used pull out for the last 4 1/2 years, and nothing! This is our 1st month trying and feeling really good about it. I am just now 2dpo. I cant test till the 17th at the very earliest. :witch: not due till the 21st of nov.But i know i cant wait that long to test...lol. been reading your thread and im addicted....I cant wait to see your girl's BFP!

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## mOmOf3BoYsS

nateslove said:


> I have a dd 6, and another dd 4. I have finally convinced my husband to try for #3. We used pull out for the last 4 1/2 years, and nothing! This is our 1st month trying and feeling really good about it. I am just now 2dpo. I cant test till the 17th at the very earliest. :witch: not due till the 21st of nov.But i know i cant wait that long to test...lol. been reading your thread and im addicted....I cant wait to see your girl's BFP!
> 
> :dust::dust::dust:

:wave: Welcome! Congrats on ttc! We will be looking forward to your bfp as well!


----------



## babybwishes

nateslove said:


> I have a dd 6, and another dd 4. I have finally convinced my husband to try for #3. We used pull out for the last 4 1/2 years, and nothing! This is our 1st month trying and feeling really good about it. I am just now 2dpo. I cant test till the 17th at the very earliest. :witch: not due till the 21st of nov.But i know i cant wait that long to test...lol. been reading your thread and im addicted....I cant wait to see your girl's BFP!
> 
> :dust::dust::dust:

:wave: WELCOME! This is a really addictive thread:thumbup: 

This waiting for the doctors office to call me back blows! I am trying to be a good girl and not call and bug them but its driving me nuts! I have been having cramps in my lower tummy since about 10 today. They feel like AF cramps but its way way to soon for the witch to show. Good sign I hope!


----------



## futurephotos

Babywishes- I've been having so much cramping... more than I usually would for my period. It started a couple days prior to Ov- then after Ov it went away a few days, but since about 4 DPO it's been back again ranging from dull ache to sharper twinges. During that whole time it was too early to be AF. Now that AF is only a couple of days away they've been easing off. I had some sharp ones this morning, but the rest of the day have felt fine so far. I hope for both of us it means something good is going on!!


----------



## babybwishes

Thats kinda how mine have been. Just a little more intense today! I have also had a strange pulling sensation. Like a string from low down to my bell button being pulled off and on today! Man I hope this is all good stuff !!


----------



## mOmOf3BoYsS

Wow those sound like good cramps for both of you! No cramping for me :( Still only the sore boobs and cm. I keep wanting there to be more! I've had a teeny bit of heartburn on and off but you never know what that's from! (maybe the thai food I had for lunch):munch::haha:

I'd say if you haven't heard anything by morning you should call..chances are they'll have them. My doc always has my test results the next day :) Can't wait to hear!!!!


----------



## mOmOf3BoYsS

That smiley with the random arm growing out of his head is creepy! Didn't preview him before I posted him ;)


----------



## babybwishes

:haha:That thing is kinda creepy! Yeah the tech said they would have them today. I guess I will just sit and stew until in the a.m. I guess either way its not gonna make much of a differance. At least without them I can think it all good! He has actually called me in the evening so If not by the a.m. I will be calling them!


----------



## mOmOf3BoYsS

Meant to ask you..what is Sons of Anarchy? Lol


----------



## futurephotos

it's a weird combination, but I'm feeling really restless and antsy today, but at the same time kinda drained. I really want my work day to be over so I can just be a home. I'm planning to go to bed early!


----------



## babybwishes

hehe...i plan to go to bed early all week.....it usually happens on fridays when I should be up! 
Momof3, Its a show on cable here. Google it....it is so freaking addictive. Its something DH and I enjoy watching together. Can get a little raunch at times but its a good story line. Its about bikers and gangs and such!


----------



## mOmOf3BoYsS

Ughhhhh..I have to do a fundraiser tonight..won't be going to bed early although I'd love nothing more!

Ok, I'll be sure to check it out! I usually only remember to catch Grey's and Private Practice on Thursdays LOL!


----------



## mOmOf3BoYsS

I saw on TTC forum that the duggars are preggo AGAIN! If only it were that dang easy for everyone!


----------



## babybwishes

I saw that last night! I think they seem to have there act together and care for there kids. I say why not! There good have faith and morals and seem to love there kids. Just wish I could get one more! Did you see how many years she has been preggo for! There going to have a kid that is younger than there grandkids!


----------



## futurephotos

I think the Duggars are a little ridiculous. I like that they have good morals and well-behaved kids, and it is a loving family that supports themselves...but I think 20 is too much. It is as though they have no self-control. The older kids basically have to parent the younger ones because there is no way that any of the children can have that much of their parents attention- especially one to one.


----------



## babybwishes

Thats true! I know I dont think I could do it personally but it is amazing to see how they all pull together. Wonder what its like when the camera's are off. I would love to see the mom just go off once!:haha: One of there teen girls you can tell is gonna be a wild one!


----------



## mOmOf3BoYsS

I know I don't have the popular opinion but I can't even make myself watch it. There is no way that when someone has 20 children that they can possibly give each child the attention they each deserve..from their parent..not their sibling. Idk. I just really don't think they are as genuine as a lot of ppl think. But then..I'm a cynic!


----------



## babybwishes

Hey everyone has a right to there point of view and should be able to share it!! 20 is a freaking lot of kids! Even way back in the day ppl didnt have that many! How are you feeling? Any new signs? my BB's have started throbbing. Of course the do this a lot when its getting close 2 AF to arrive....just a few more days! Cant wait to see how your test goes in the A.M.! Could be our First:bfp::happydance:


----------



## mOmOf3BoYsS

I'm having no new symptoms at all :(. I'm really trying not to panic about that. I may wait and not test tomorrow since I'm not feeling it yet. Really dont want to be let down. What time are u on. I'm EST. Just wondering what time to expect your test result!


----------



## nateslove

oooohhh! yeah someone gets to test in the AM. :happydance: I cant wait! I hope you get your :bfp: yeah! well guess ill be wakin up to read. lol. I am just learning how to post and find threads on here.....yeah im blonde....lol. took me a while but i guess i can be taught. is there anyway to save this thread or "watch" it somehow? and thank you all for the warm welcome to this thread.


----------



## babybwishes

momof3....Dont give up yet! Its still early! Some women dont have any signs! I am EST here in Ohio. Keep your hopes up! I will let ya ladies know as soon as doc calls today!


----------



## futurephotos

Nateslove- Welcome! I don't know what others do, but I usually click on my username in the top right corner, then on the statistics tab, then on find all user posts. That gives me the most current threads I've been writing on. I'm sure there are other ways too !

BabyWishes- I've got everything crossed for you!

Momof3- Not only do I not have any new symptoms all the symptoms I did have- are pretty much gone at the moment. It's making me a bit nervous too. In some ways I'm glad I feel better, but in others I hope that it doesn't mean anything is wrong or that I'm gonna get AF. Fertility Friend predicted that she'll arrive tomorrow (Friday) and based on usual 26 day cycles I'd say Saturday since that is my CD26. So right now I'm just waiting to see what happens. I was all set for testing tomorrow, but now I don't know if I should. I don't want to waste a test just to get my period a few hours later. I'd rather wait until it hasn't come I guess- or if it does than I know anyways. SO now I'm thinking I may see if I have enough willpower to wait until Sunday. Unless symptoms come back or something else inspires me to do it sooner. I've already waited this long- I should be able to handle a couple more days.


----------



## babybwishes

futurephotos said:


> Nateslove- Welcome! I don't know what others do, but I usually click on my username in the top right corner, then on the statistics tab, then on find all user posts. That gives me the most current threads I've been writing on. I'm sure there are other ways too !
> 
> BabyWishes- I've got everything crossed for you!
> 
> Momof3- Not only do I not have any new symptoms all the symptoms I did have- are pretty much gone at the moment. It's making me a bit nervous too. In some ways I'm glad I feel better, but in others I hope that it doesn't mean anything is wrong or that I'm gonna get AF. Fertility Friend predicted that she'll arrive tomorrow (Friday) and based on usual 26 day cycles I'd say Saturday since that is my CD26. So right now I'm just waiting to see what happens. I was all set for testing tomorrow, but now I don't know if I should. I don't want to waste a test just to get my period a few hours later. I'd rather wait until it hasn't come I guess- or if it does than I know anyways. SO now I'm thinking I may see if I have enough willpower to wait until Sunday. Unless symptoms come back or something else inspires me to do it sooner. I've already waited this long- I should be able to handle a couple more days.

Nateslove- I usually got to User CP. It shows who posted after you so brings the thread up. I also use futurephotos way!
I think were all having the same symptoms today, none! Only thing I really still have is tender BB's. We shall keep are fingers crossed it just means the little one has nestled in!
futerphotos-Thank you! I am very nervous he is going to tell me I didnt even O this month. We shall see! If he hasnt called in the next hour and half I am calling on my lunch!


----------



## mOmOf3BoYsS

You can subscribe to the thread too.. It will send you and email when someone posts. Its at the top under thread tools.


----------



## mOmOf3BoYsS

https://i62.photobucket.com/albums/h86/dtbeckham/photo6.jpg


----------



## Jewls48

mOmOf3BoYsS said:


> https://i62.photobucket.com/albums/h86/dtbeckham/photo6.jpg

Congrats!


----------



## babybwishes

mOmOf3BoYsS said:


> https://i62.photobucket.com/albums/h86/dtbeckham/photo6.jpg

OMG!!! IS THAT A 2ND LINE I SEE!??!!? CONGRATS HUN!!:hugs::hugs:


----------



## futurephotos

:baby: WAHOOOOOOO!!! I see it! I see it!!! :happydance:

Congrats!!!!!


----------



## futurephotos

Ok- so that just made me really excited to test myself!!
I felt great this morning, but I have a few symptoms creeping up again. It's 12:00 here now and even though I ate oatmeal for breakfast this morning I was hungry by 10:30-11:00 ish... however when I was trying to figure out what I should eat nothing sounded appealing and it made me feel a bit sick if I though about food too long. I went to Subway and had a sandwich at 11:30. Now I'm not hungry anymore, but I still don't feel good. I looked in the mirror and I have dark circles under my eyes and look/feel tired even though I got 12 hours of sleep last night!! I haven't peed since this morning- so now I'm wondering if I can wait a few more hours to concentrate it enough to test... so much for trying to wait till the weekend lol! 

Momof3 what CD/DPO are you? Do you think I should test too?? I'm on CD24 of usual 26 which puts me roughly 14DPO...


----------



## babybwishes

futurephoto....:test:
I am freakin out over here:happydance: Really, I cant sit still! I called the doc for my test...there back but havent been read yet:growlmad: OH well....atleast I came back to work to see great news!:yipee:


----------



## futurephotos

Is holding my pee for 4 hours long enough do you think? I peed around 9:30- so I'd have to wait until 1:30ish- I'm sure I can make it until then- maybe even longer. However I know they recommend FMU... so I always feel weird like I might be "messing it up" by doing it mid-day...


----------



## babybwishes

hmmm.....thats a long time to hold it! Hey if ya got the test why not! If all else tomorrow morning! It would be awesome to see another :bfp:


----------



## nateslove

yippee! great news posted for today!:happydance: thank you for all of your gals help getting back to the thread. im not sure what dpo im at somewhere between 3-6 dpo. but im on cycle day 24. my cycle are anywhere between 28-34 days. avg is 31. so i have to wait to test.:wacko: but im so glad to hear somegood news! im just starting ttc again. DD6 and DD4. My hubby daid no more but finally agreed this month! so no temping or ov pred. YET....lol. But im exited!:happydance: 

i cant wait to hear what the dr has tosay!:thumbup:


----------



## babybwishes

Nateslove, Your getting close to testing! Any signs? Its killing me waiting for these dang blood test to come back:telephone:](*,) Ya know if we have to be there one a certain day and at a certain time and we do what we need to do the least they could do is get our results back timely:growlmad: I am so not good at waiting:haha:


----------



## futurephotos

Babywishes- sorry it is taking so long!! Whenever I've had labs for HCG levels they've called me same day- usually within 2-3 hours of doing the test. You're getting other tests done though, right? Maybe they take longer... how frustrating! I'm excited to hear your results!


----------



## mOmOf3BoYsS

futurephotos said:


> Ok- so that just made me really excited to test myself!!
> I felt great this morning, but I have a few symptoms creeping up again. It's 12:00 here now and even though I ate oatmeal for breakfast this morning I was hungry by 10:30-11:00 ish... however when I was trying to figure out what I should eat nothing sounded appealing and it made me feel a bit sick if I though about food too long. I went to Subway and had a sandwich at 11:30. Now I'm not hungry anymore, but I still don't feel good. I looked in the mirror and I have dark circles under my eyes and look/feel tired even though I got 12 hours of sleep last night!! I haven't peed since this morning- so now I'm wondering if I can wait a few more hours to concentrate it enough to test... so much for trying to wait till the weekend lol!
> 
> Momof3 what CD/DPO are you? Do you think I should test too?? I'm on CD24 of usual 26 which puts me roughly 14DPO...

Yes!! Test test test!! I'm cd26 11dpo. My line is sooo faint but I noticed it after about 5 minutes with fmu. I would wait and use fmu tho don't u think??


----------



## babybwishes

Thank you! I am STILL waiting. Its the 21 day blood work to make sure I O'ed on the clomid. So if I didnt I am deff out! If I did there is still hope! I am going to kill the battery in my phone because I keep checking it if they dont hurry up already! The lab tech told me they always get the test back the next day, so they had them yesterday!! All this wait for someone to ready them!


----------



## mOmOf3BoYsS

babybwishes said:


> futurephoto....:test:
> I am freakin out over here:happydance: Really, I cant sit still! I called the doc for my test...there back but havent been read yet:growlmad: OH well....atleast I came back to work to see great news!:yipee:

Thank you! I am sooooo excited! You guys are the only ones who know so far! I wish they would hurry up and read your results!!!


----------



## babybwishes

ME TOO!! The line may be light but its deff there!! If we can see it in the photo than thats awesome!! Are you going to test tomorrow morning also? I am so so so happy for you!


----------



## mOmOf3BoYsS

yes I will test again maybe tomorrow or Saturday. I think you should call every hour on the hour until they get back to you?? LOL!


----------



## futurephotos

It's almost 1:30 now... I'm gonna take at test and see!!! I feel so nervous about getting a BFN it would be really disappointing BUT I just don't feel like waiting anymore! I guess I'd rather waste a test to relieve my anxiety! Wish me luck ladies!!


----------



## babybwishes

Dont get down if its a no! Sometimes it takes a few extra days! Good luck so excited!!


----------



## mOmOf3BoYsS

Yay! Good Luck!!! Can't wait to hear!!!!


----------



## futurephotos

:bfp::bfp::bfp:

:wohoo::wohoo:

Here it is ladies!
I'm so thrilled - but nervous at the same time. I hope the 3rd time will be the charm and this one will stay with us!

The last 2x I mc at 5 weeks "chemicals"- so this next week will be difficult until I get past that milestone. Please, please pray for me that this one is a keeper.
 



Attached Files:







110911-130pm.jpg
File size: 9.9 KB
Views: 3


----------



## mOmOf3BoYsS

I'm going crazy to hear!!!


----------



## mOmOf3BoYsS

OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Yay!!! Congrats!!!!!


----------



## mOmOf3BoYsS

i will be praying for you every night!


----------



## babybwishes

:happydance: WHOOT WHOOT!! YUPPIEE!!!!!! CONGRATS HUN!!! THATS 2 DOWN!!!!!


----------



## Jewls48

Congrats & a happy and healthy 9 months to you! All these BFP are making me want to test but trying to hold off until AF is due 11/17. Baby dust to all you ladies still waiting too.


----------



## futurephotos

Thanks girls!
I'm still just in shock! I'm actually shaking :)
I wanted this to be true so bad I really thought it would be in my head again- I just can't believe it's real. 

Momof3- we get to be bump buddies!!!!


----------



## babybwishes

:cry: I wanna be bump buddies too :cry:


----------



## futurephotos

babywishes- I bet you will be! You just need to get those test results back!


----------



## babybwishes

Thanks futurephotos! So do hope so! I getting ready to have a hissy with my doctors office if the get to calling me back already!


----------



## babybwishes

babybwishes said:


> Thanks futurephotos! So do hope so! I getting ready to have a hissy with my doctors office if the get to calling me back already!

wow can you tell I was on the phone with a client when I typed that!!:haha:


----------



## nateslove

babybwishes im keeping my fingers crossed for you! :)


----------



## mOmOf3BoYsS

futurephotos said:


> Thanks girls!
> I'm still just in shock! I'm actually shaking :)
> I wanted this to be true so bad I really thought it would be in my head again- I just can't believe it's real.
> 
> Momof3- we get to be bump buddies!!!!

I know! When are you changing your status lol :) ?


----------



## mOmOf3BoYsS

babybwishes said:


> :cry: I wanna be bump buddies too :cry:

You will be!! You are having symptoms!


----------



## babybwishes

Well doctor called. Not great news but not devistating either. With clomid they like to see your numbers over 15. Without it needs to be atleast 3 or higher. Mine was 10.5. So he said I am not totally out. He thinks I probably did O and said if I am late than we prob are preggo. If not than he said to call him and he would call in a script for another 100 mg of clomid.....so not what I wanted to hear:cry:


----------



## futurephotos

mOmOf3BoYsS said:


> futurephotos said:
> 
> 
> Thanks girls!
> I'm still just in shock! I'm actually shaking :)
> I wanted this to be true so bad I really thought it would be in my head again- I just can't believe it's real.
> 
> Momof3- we get to be bump buddies!!!!
> 
> I know! When are you changing your status lol :) ?Click to expand...

Haha- I just did! You know I'm going to enjoy this- I can't live life in fear. Even if I still don't get to keep a child- I'm still going to acknowledge that the opportunity is happening for me again :)

You should change yours too!


----------



## futurephotos

babybwishes said:


> Well doctor called. Not great news but not devistating either. With clomid they like to see your numbers over 15. Without it needs to be atleast 3 or higher. Mine was 10.5. So he said I am not totally out. He thinks I probably did O and said if I am late than we prob are preggo. If not than he said to call him and he would call in a script for another 100 mg of clomid.....so not what I wanted to hear:cry:

It may not be the good news you were looking for, but you're not out yet! I think that you did O and if you timed Bding right you've got a great chance :)
How many more days until AF or testing?


----------



## mOmOf3BoYsS

Babywishes why are sad..I think that's still pretty good news!! How many approx dpo are you??


----------



## babybwishes

futurephotos said:


> babybwishes said:
> 
> 
> Well doctor called. Not great news but not devistating either. With clomid they like to see your numbers over 15. Without it needs to be atleast 3 or higher. Mine was 10.5. So he said I am not totally out. He thinks I probably did O and said if I am late than we prob are preggo. If not than he said to call him and he would call in a script for another 100 mg of clomid.....so not what I wanted to hear:cry:
> 
> It may not be the good news you were looking for, but you're not out yet! I think that you did O and if you timed Bding right you've got a great chance :)
> How many more days until AF or testing?Click to expand...

from what I can tell 5 or 6 more days left. I think I will wait and see if she shows up before I do any test.


----------



## babybwishes

mOmOf3BoYsS said:


> Babywishes why are sad..I think that's still pretty good news!! How many approx dpo are you??

I keep doing the math....anywhere form tomorrow being 9 or 10 dpo. So I guess its still soon.


----------



## mOmOf3BoYsS

I have my fingers, toes, legs, arms and eyes crossed for you. Keep your chin uppppp!


----------



## futurephotos

Babywishes- in a few more days you'll be able to find out! Don't feel bad unless the witch comes!

Momof3- yay for new status!


----------



## babybwishes

Thanks girls! I think I will just ride your guys high for the next few days:thumbup: This thread seems lucky!!


----------



## futurephotos

Yes I think so! We've all had a LOT of the same symptoms :)


----------



## mOmOf3BoYsS

futurephotos said:


> Babywishes- in a few more days you'll be able to find out! Don't feel bad unless the witch comes!
> 
> Momof3- yay for new status!

:))) Took me a hot minute to figure out how to change it!


----------



## mOmOf3BoYsS

babybwishes said:


> Thanks girls! I think I will just ride your guys high for the next few days:thumbup: This thread seems lucky!!

It is!! That's why you'll get urs too. There are some symptoms that you've had that you just would NOT have had if you hadn't ovulated (did that make sense bc it's worded sort of weirdly:dohh:)


----------



## tjsmami

babybwishes said:


> mOmOf3BoYsS said:
> 
> 
> Babywishes why are sad..I think that's still pretty good news!! How many approx dpo are you??
> 
> I keep doing the math....anywhere form tomorrow being 9 or 10 dpo. So I guess its still soon.Click to expand...

I will be 9 DPO tomorrow so maybe we can both be hopeful that this is our month!!!!! Tested today and it was BFN....but not out yet....

***spreading that baby dust********


----------



## Jewls48

babybwishes said:


> Thanks girls! I think I will just ride your guys high for the next few days:thumbup: This thread seems lucky!!

Babywishes, I'm sorry you didnt get the news you wanted but I'm happy to know there is still a chance this cycle. Fx for you, I'm trying to hold testing until 11/17 when AF is due, hope we can both add BFP to this lucky thread.


----------



## tjsmami

Jewls48 said:


> babybwishes said:
> 
> 
> Thanks girls! I think I will just ride your guys high for the next few days:thumbup: This thread seems lucky!!
> 
> Babywishes, I'm sorry you didnt get the news you wanted but I'm happy to know there is still a chance this cycle. Fx for you, I'm trying to hold testing until 11/17 when AF is due, hope we can both add BFP to this lucky thread.Click to expand...

Jewls48!!! My af is due 11/16....so we all are pretty close. How are you feeling about this cycle?


----------



## Jewls48

I'm feeling good about it, can't wait to test though, I'm such a POAS addict. So far I haven't had many symptoms just some light cramping and sore bbs. I want to wait until the 17th but I might try sooner. How about you, how are you feeling?


----------



## tjsmami

I am "hopeful"....lol...I'm kinda off and on about this cycle...sometimes I feel like this could be it...based off of symptoms but then my symtoms are so minor that I keep thinking its just my mind playing tricks on me.... I don't have any and feel well I guess its not..I don't have sore boobs but very mild tingle in right breast (lasted 2 seconds, then nothing)...just a sharp pain (very mild, just happened today) in uterus....but thats it! Nothing else....so I feel like this cycle is a bust....But when concieved DS I gave up and wasn't trying and so I didn't really pay attention to my body enough to compare it now....

This is my second cycle ttc #2 and I get so anxious when I think about how long it took for others on here that have tried for years....but I try not to stress and want to hold off till 16th to test but I have a feeling I will cave in.... I went to buy a whole bunch at the dollar store but I hate when I see that BFN and it makes me get so discouraged...I think i will wait until at least Saturday or Sunday to test again...should be 10 or 11 DPO by then....so we'll see...

How long have you been on this journey?


----------



## Jewls48

This our first month moving from the "not trying not preventing" group to the ttc group. I'm trying to stay positive and not think of how long this might take since so many people on these threats have tried for many months. 

I know that I might cave in by Sunday, when I will be 10 dpo and start testing but I'm not too convinced since I really have no symptoms to obsess over yet. Keep us posted and baby dust to you!


----------



## tjsmami

Yeah, I figure I would cave in by then too...Lol....but I am getting my backyard ready for my DS 2nd bday party also on 11/16 (day af due) so this weekend we are laying sod and getting the landscape done. So hopefully that will keep my mind off of things. 

I definitely will keep you posted......Baby dust to you too!!!


----------



## mOmOf3BoYsS

I'm so excited for you both as well! Oh and I'm a poas addict and I've never gotten a bfp on 9dpo. So don't discouraged! It's def super early ;)


----------



## nateslove

well not exactley the response you were looking for but it sounds promising. I will continue to keep my fingers crossed for u. when r u going to test? im not testing till the 18th but not due till the 21st. so ive got quite the wait ahead of me. but ive been workin hard and playin even harder on my days off to keep me busy. hopefully it will go by fast!


----------



## mOmOf3BoYsS

Good Morning Ladies!!! I hope everyone is having a great day! Just wanted to let you all know that I'll be in the mountains this weekend w no wifi :haha:

I'll check in with you guys on Monday!


----------



## babybwishes

futurephotos said:


> babybwishes said:
> 
> 
> Well doctor called. Not great news but not devistating either. With clomid they like to see your numbers over 15. Without it needs to be atleast 3 or higher. Mine was 10.5. So he said I am not totally out. He thinks I probably did O and said if I am late than we prob are preggo. If not than he said to call him and he would call in a script for another 100 mg of clomid.....so not what I wanted to hear:cry:
> 
> It may not be the good news you were looking for, but you're not out yet! I think that you did O and if you timed Bding right you've got a great chance :)
> How many more days until AF or testing?Click to expand...

Thanks Hun! DH and I talked a lot last night. IF we are out we are going to give clomid one more go like the doctor suggested. If that doesnt work I think were going to try IUI. I am still having signs. Mood swingin like a mad person:haha: and today I am very light headed. I will keep you ladies up to date:hugs:


----------



## babybwishes

mOmOf3BoYsS said:


> Good Morning Ladies!!! I hope everyone is having a great day! Just wanted to let you all know that I'll be in the mountains this weekend w no wifi :haha:
> 
> I'll check in with you guys on Monday!

Have a great time this weekend!


----------



## babybwishes

tjsmami said:


> babybwishes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mOmOf3BoYsS said:
> 
> 
> Babywishes why are sad..I think that's still pretty good news!! How many approx dpo are you??
> 
> I keep doing the math....anywhere form tomorrow being 9 or 10 dpo. So I guess its still soon.Click to expand...
> 
> I will be 9 DPO tomorrow so maybe we can both be hopeful that this is our month!!!!! Tested today and it was BFN....but not out yet....
> 
> ***spreading that baby dust********Click to expand...

I tested today with a internet cheap stick. BFN but its still early so I havent lost hope. DH was amazing last night making me feel better:hugs:


----------



## tjsmami

babybwishes said:


> tjsmami said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> babybwishes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mOmOf3BoYsS said:
> 
> 
> Babywishes why are sad..I think that's still pretty good news!! How many approx dpo are you??
> 
> I keep doing the math....anywhere form tomorrow being 9 or 10 dpo. So I guess its still soon.Click to expand...
> 
> I will be 9 DPO tomorrow so maybe we can both be hopeful that this is our month!!!!! Tested today and it was BFN....but not out yet....
> 
> ***spreading that baby dust********Click to expand...
> 
> I tested today with a internet cheap stick. BFN but its still early so I havent lost hope. DH was amazing last night making me feel better:hugs:Click to expand...


Don't give up hope...like you said it is still early...I managed to resist this morning at 9DPO.....Will hold off till the weekend or Monday to test....Still no significant symptoms to report...Hmm...have increased CM thats creamy and a constant wet feeling down there...don't know if that is a symptom....Still hopeful but feel like this may not be my month....but like I stated in an older post...I "gave up" when I conceived DS so wasn't paying attention at the early symptoms, if any, enough to compare...


----------



## babybwishes

tjsmami said:


> babybwishes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tjsmami said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> babybwishes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mOmOf3BoYsS said:
> 
> 
> Babywishes why are sad..I think that's still pretty good news!! How many approx dpo are you??
> 
> I keep doing the math....anywhere form tomorrow being 9 or 10 dpo. So I guess its still soon.Click to expand...
> 
> I will be 9 DPO tomorrow so maybe we can both be hopeful that this is our month!!!!! Tested today and it was BFN....but not out yet....
> 
> ***spreading that baby dust********Click to expand...
> 
> I tested today with a internet cheap stick. BFN but its still early so I havent lost hope. DH was amazing last night making me feel better:hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't give up hope...like you said it is still early...I managed to resist this morning at 9DPO.....Will hold off till the weekend or Monday to test....Still no significant symptoms to report...Hmm...have increased CM thats creamy and a constant wet feeling down there...don't know if that is a symptom....Still hopeful but feel like this may not be my month....but like I stated in an older post...I "gave up" when I conceived DS so wasn't paying attention at the early symptoms, if any, enough to compare...Click to expand...

Thanks hun! :hugs: If not this month atleast we have a game plan for next month already!:thumbup: w my mc I wasnt looking for signs either. We had also stoped trying after no luck w clomid. I was 2 days late when I tested and got a BFP. Hope we both get our BFP soon!


----------



## futurephotos

Momof3- have fun on your trip!

Babywishes- that's great that DH was able to help make you feel better :) I think all of this ttc stuff had brought me and my DH a lot closer together.

Tjs- good luck! Let us know when you do test!


----------



## babybwishes

futurephotos, how are you feeling?


----------



## futurephotos

Pretty good today so far. I've been noticing that I usually start feeling worse in the afternoon and into the evening. 

I told DH last night! So far only the people on B&B and him know. I can't wait to tell our parents in a few weeks :) Then it will be a few close friends after that. We'll wait to tell extended family until Christmas. Then in the new year once I'm entering 2nd Tri it can be made public to everyone else. I'm really glad this is happening again now- it will help me move past the sadness the the first one would have been due in December.


----------



## babybwishes

yuppie! So exciting! Our due date is coming up. Dec 1st. I know its a rough time but so happy you have something to celebrate and make a bad memory great! :hugs:


----------



## Jewls48

tjsmami said:


> babybwishes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tjsmami said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> babybwishes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mOmOf3BoYsS said:
> 
> 
> Babywishes why are sad..I think that's still pretty good news!! How many approx dpo are you??
> 
> I keep doing the math....anywhere form tomorrow being 9 or 10 dpo. So I guess its still soon.Click to expand...
> 
> I will be 9 DPO tomorrow so maybe we can both be hopeful that this is our month!!!!! Tested today and it was BFN....but not out yet....
> 
> ***spreading that baby dust********Click to expand...
> 
> I tested today with a internet cheap stick. BFN but its still early so I havent lost hope. DH was amazing last night making me feel better:hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't give up hope...like you said it is still early...I managed to resist this morning at 9DPO.....Will hold off till the weekend or Monday to test....Still no significant symptoms to report...Hmm...have increased CM thats creamy and a constant wet feeling down there...don't know if that is a symptom....Still hopeful but feel like this may not be my month....but like I stated in an older post...I "gave up" when I conceived DS so wasn't paying attention at the early symptoms, if any, enough to compare...Click to expand...

TJsmami you are better than me,lol. 8DPO today and I couldn't resist so I tested and no surprise it was a BFN. I wasn't too down because I know it's still early, AF isn't due until 11/17. Babywishes, I'm glad your husband was supportive and made you feel better. I hope we all get our BFPs together this month but if not, it's good to know we have each other as ttc buddies in December. Enjoy your weekend ladies!


----------



## babybwishes

Thank you TJsmami! It is nice to know if we start again next month we all have each other! Hopes and prayer we will all be bump buddies very very soon!!


----------



## Jewls48

Hey ladies so I'm 9 dpo today and just noticed some brown discharge on my panty liner (tmi), very scant and bearly there when I wipe. I decided to take a test since I've been dizzy on and off all day today but it was a bfn. Could this had been IB?


----------



## nateslove

jewels48 sounds promising! :happydance: you could prob test in the next 2 days or so. i dont think ive ever had implantation bleeding. 2 girls and 2 m/c and never saw any. but thats just me. im exited for u and cant wait to hear about your :bfp:


----------



## futurephotos

Jewls- it could be! I hope it is!!


----------



## mOmOf3BoYsS

Hi guys! We should have some tests coming up soon right??? 

Futurephotos..how are you feeling?


----------



## futurephotos

More tired than I usually am! Otherwise a lot better than I was last week- I don't have as many cramps anymore. Now I'm officially past when AF should have come :) I'll be at 4wks on Tuesday.


----------



## futurephotos

How are you doing so far Momof3?


----------



## mOmOf3BoYsS

Not doing too bad. Def starting to feel sick..more in the evenings tho..and super sleepy allllll the time lol


----------



## tjsmami

Jewls48 - OMG! That could totally be IB..:happydance:..itdoes sound very promising. I never saw IB with my other pregnancy. So far I have not seen it this time either. So excited for you. I tested at 10 DPO it was a BFN. I am 12 DPO today and managed not to test. Today I actually have a symptom! Lol...I woke to make my lunch for work today and when I got a whiff of the pork chop I immediately wanted to hurl and have been queasy ever since! That is not normal for me....but could be a new symptom of pms too so I don't want to get my hopes up....been feeling very wet down there though and over the weekend had loads of CM....again not reading into anything...hehe...just hopeful...

Babywishes - Yes I hope this is our month...it would be very fun to be bump buddies.....we'll see...........


----------



## tjsmami

futurephotos said:


> Momof3- have fun on your trip!
> 
> Babywishes- that's great that DH was able to help make you feel better :) I think all of this ttc stuff had brought me and my DH a lot closer together.
> 
> Tjs- good luck! Let us know when you do test!

I am not going to test till 14 dpo which is Wednesday....but my test I did at 10 DPO was a BFN! Errrrr!!!


----------



## tjsmami

Ugh...having mixed feelings about this cycle...:muaha: its making me :wacko:

Nausea that started from the smell of my lunch this morning has subsided after eating a bagel....and I just feel back to my normal self with no symptoms...I am trying to keep occupied but it seems like the closer to AF I get the more anxious I am...and the more I feel I should have just tested this morning to ease my anxiety....ahh!!

Getting discouraged:shrug:...Anyone else have anything more promising to report today? Jewls & Babywishes?


----------



## mOmOf3BoYsS

I want to hear symptoms too :)

Tjsmami--don't stress about no symptoms..I didn't really have any either except for the excess cm..thats a great sign :) Can't wait til Wednesday!!


----------



## tjsmami

mOmOf3BoYsS said:


> I want to hear symptoms too :)
> 
> Tjsmami--don't stress about no symptoms..I didn't really have any either except for the excess cm..thats a great sign :) Can't wait til Wednesday!!

Thanks that gives me a glimmer of hope! Hehe!!


----------



## futurephotos

I was at a thrift store today and bought my first pair of maternity pants (not the front panel or anything, just an elastic top so there are no buttons or zippers)- I'm so bloated that my normal pants are digging in a bit too much. I'd rather be comfy!


----------



## Jewls48

Hey ladies so the spotting stopped but I think AF will show tonight or tomorrow, I feel the cramps, so I'm pretty sure I'm out this month. Good luck to everyone waiting to test, hope you all get your bfps and those going to the next cycle, I'll see you in the December thread.


----------



## nateslove

ok so i havnt really had any s/s being that my period shouldnt be here for another 6 days. but ive been having headaches and almost feel like shell be showing early. im a poas-aholic. lol. ive wantedto be preggers again for 4 years and using pull out so tested alot...just in hopes he wasnt good at it. but this month we acually tried :) so idk what possesed me but took a test this morning and within 5 min a 2nd line (very ever so faint)! but is it even possable? i thought we missed "o" and according my cycles id only be 3w 1d! can you get an evap within 5 min? ohhh goodness im shaking im so exited. I know i could have miss calculated "o". but really? who finds out this early?


----------



## futurephotos

Nates!
How exciting!!
I was 3+3 when I found out :)
I may have even been able to know sooner had I tested earlier. It is totally possible - a line is a line even if it is faint! Congrats!


----------



## nateslove

futurephotos said:


> Nates!
> How exciting!!
> I was 3+3 when I found out :)
> I may have even been able to know sooner had I tested earlier. It is totally possible - a line is a line even if it is faint! Congrats!

iknow but its crazy and soooooo faint! im gonna test again tomarrow and the next day cuz if its real it ought to get darker. ive read about this but never had it happen b4. i found with my 4 year old b4 aunt flo was due and it was faint but still no squinting needed. it was def there but light in color. this one is soooo early and soooo faint that i cant even tell the color but well b4 5 min mark. cant even tell if it had color. but ive heard anyline within the time limit is line! so exited i cant wait to test again! i still have 2 tests left. i use the dollar store ones with all of my pregnancies. i swear by them! :happydance:


----------



## tjsmami

Jewls48 said:


> Hey ladies so the spotting stopped but I think AF will show tonight or tomorrow, I feel the cramps, so I'm pretty sure I'm out this month. Good luck to everyone waiting to test, hope you all get your bfps and those going to the next cycle, I'll see you in the December thread.

Are you sure your out? Your af is not due till Thursday so you still have two whole days.

I caved in today and tested with my last pg test. It was a BFN! So I'm thinking that I am out also but I am not counting myself out just yet because you aren't out till AF comes.

But if she does show then it will be onto the next cycle for me too....


----------



## tjsmami

nateslove said:


> futurephotos said:
> 
> 
> Nates!
> How exciting!!
> I was 3+3 when I found out :)
> I may have even been able to know sooner had I tested earlier. It is totally possible - a line is a line even if it is faint! Congrats!
> 
> iknow but its crazy and soooooo faint! im gonna test again tomarrow and the next day cuz if its real it ought to get darker. ive read about this but never had it happen b4. i found with my 4 year old b4 aunt flo was due and it was faint but still no squinting needed. it was def there but light in color. this one is soooo early and soooo faint that i cant even tell the color but well b4 5 min mark. cant even tell if it had color. but ive heard anyline within the time limit is line! so exited i cant wait to test again! i still have 2 tests left. i use the dollar store ones with all of my pregnancies. i swear by them! :happydance:Click to expand...

YAY!!! OMG...Congrats..!!! Yes a line is a line....update again tomorrow when you do another....I ran out after today...BFN!...and not going to buy any more since Af is due anytime now....just going to wait it out....


----------



## Jewls48

tjsmami said:


> Jewls48 said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies so the spotting stopped but I think AF will show tonight or tomorrow, I feel the cramps, so I'm pretty sure I'm out this month. Good luck to everyone waiting to test, hope you all get your bfps and those going to the next cycle, I'll see you in the December thread.
> 
> Are you sure your out? Your af is not due till Thursday so you still have two whole days.
> 
> I caved in today and tested with my last pg test. It was a BFN! So I'm thinking that I am out also but I am not counting myself out just yet because you aren't out till AF comes.
> 
> But if she does show then it will be onto the next cycle for me too....Click to expand...

Thanks for the support but the witch got me about an hour ago... Best of luck to you and I hope you get your BFP, keep me posted. Lots of baby dust for you but if AF comes, I look forward to being cycle buddies again.


----------



## tjsmami

futurephotos said:


> I was at a thrift store today and bought my first pair of maternity pants (not the front panel or anything, just an elastic top so there are no buttons or zippers)- I'm so bloated that my normal pants are digging in a bit too much. I'd rather be comfy!

Hehe...i remember that I couldn't wait till I could go buy maternity clothes. I did not show till I was about 25 weeks along (thought I'd never get a noticable bump)....you never would have thought I was preggers unless I told you so...hehe....but yeah maternity clothes shopping was fun.....


----------



## tjsmami

Jewls48 said:


> tjsmami said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jewls48 said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies so the spotting stopped but I think AF will show tonight or tomorrow, I feel the cramps, so I'm pretty sure I'm out this month. Good luck to everyone waiting to test, hope you all get your bfps and those going to the next cycle, I'll see you in the December thread.
> 
> Are you sure your out? Your af is not due till Thursday so you still have two whole days.
> 
> I caved in today and tested with my last pg test. It was a BFN! So I'm thinking that I am out also but I am not counting myself out just yet because you aren't out till AF comes.
> 
> But if she does show then it will be onto the next cycle for me too....Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks for the support but the witch got me about an hour ago... Best of luck to you and I hope you get your BFP, keep me posted. Lots of baby dust for you but if AF comes, I look forward to being cycle buddies again.Click to expand...

Aww..shootz!! Well I guess it is confirmed then. Thanks. I hope I get my BFP too...but will definitely see you next cycle if she does show. I will keep you posted.....


----------



## babybwishes

Nateslove, Congrats on you 2 line!!

tjsmami-Sorry the witch got you. I think she is coming my way. All signs are gone. Oh well! So we try again next month! Atleast we can buddy up for that and not be alone!


----------



## tjsmami

babybwishes said:


> Nateslove, Congrats on you 2 line!!
> 
> tjsmami-Sorry the witch got you. I think she is coming my way. All signs are gone. Oh well! So we try again next month! Atleast we can buddy up for that and not be alone!

Babywishes - actually af showed for Jewls48 today. I am 13 DPO today still on the hopeful side. I am not sure of my LP so I want to say if she doesn't come by Friday or Saturday then I may have a chance. If she has not showed for you too than there is still some hope I guess, don't give up yet. We are not out till we're out....


----------



## babybwishes

lol! Sorry tjsmami! Is not being able to follow a thread right a sign! lol if it is I am still in. AF should be here no later than Thurs for me. Fingers Crossed still but I am afraid she is on her way


----------



## futurephotos

Jewls- sorry about the witch

Tjsmami- right now I wouldn't go into any maternity shops, but I do keep a close eye out for bargains at thrift stores! Now that I'm in comfy pants all I need are more tops that are longer. I don't want anyone seeing the top of the pants and asking questions yet!

Babywishes- the day that I tested and got my BFP all my symptoms had vanished! (I think this happened for Momof3 too!). I was 2 days away from when AF would have come. Sooo if you're close to AF and suddenly you're feeling better- maybe it is a good sign for you too! Fngrs crossed!


----------



## babybwishes

futurephotos said:


> Jewls- sorry about the witch
> 
> Tjsmami- right now I wouldn't go into any maternity shops, but I do keep a close eye out for bargains at thrift stores! Now that I'm in comfy pants all I need are more tops that are longer. I don't want anyone seeing the top of the pants and asking questions yet!
> 
> Babywishes- the day that I tested and got my BFP all my symptoms had vanished! (I think this happened for Momof3 too!). I was 2 days away from when AF would have come. Sooo if you're close to AF and suddenly you're feeling better- maybe it is a good sign for you too! Fngrs crossed!

Thanks Futurephotos!:hugs:


----------



## tjsmami

babybwishes said:


> lol! Sorry tjsmami! Is not being able to follow a thread right a sign! lol if it is I am still in. AF should be here no later than Thurs for me. Fingers Crossed still but I am afraid she is on her way

Same here I want to say....no later than Thursday....Did you test or anything yet?


----------



## babybwishes

i took a cheap'o internet on I think Friday. BFN....I am not going to take anymore unless AF doesnt show. If no AF then I will buy a good one and test Saturday! How abt you?


----------



## mOmOf3BoYsS

Nateslove~CONGRATS ON THE BFP! I agree..a line is a line..bet it will be darker tomorrow!

Jewls~So sorry about the witch :( Here's to a new cycle tho!

Babywishes~My symptoms def went away before I got mine so YOU'RE NOT OUT YET!! If no af will you go get a blood test?

Tjsmami~ I have my fingers crossed for you hun!

Future~Yep I almost bought a pair today too..I can't close my damn pants today! LOL! I know my coworkers are looking at me like "girl I think the last thing you need is that cookie in your hand" :)


----------



## tjsmami

babybwishes said:


> i took a cheap'o internet on I think Friday. BFN....I am not going to take anymore unless AF doesnt show. If no AF then I will buy a good one and test Saturday! How abt you?

I tested this morning it was a BFN. :( 

I have always had irregular periods so I don't really know my luteal phase because this is my first time actually tracking my temperature... My last cycle was 51 days long and this cycle I o'd 10 days after AF...so I am not sure when exactly AF is supposed to show...but the luteal phase can vary in length so i really don't know I assume 14 days after ovulation but it can been anywhere from 10 (or even earlier) to 18 or 19 days I think...this is like my trial run...hopefully it will be my last... take a look at my chart https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/228047 

So I'm just going to wait it out for now....since I used up all my pg tests....Keeping my fingers crossed for us both...


----------



## babybwishes

I wish I understood charting better! I think I am going to try it this month. Looks like cd10 you had a nice dip (i think thats what they call it)!


----------



## babybwishes

mOmOf3BoYsS said:


> Nateslove~CONGRATS ON THE BFP! I agree..a line is a line..bet it will be darker tomorrow!
> 
> Jewls~So sorry about the witch :( Here's to a new cycle tho!
> 
> Babywishes~My symptoms def went away before I got mine so YOU'RE NOT OUT YET!! If no af will you go get a blood test?
> 
> Tjsmami~ I have my fingers crossed for you hun!
> 
> Future~Yep I almost bought a pair today too..I can't close my damn pants today! LOL! I know my coworkers are looking at me like "girl I think the last thing you need is that cookie in your hand" :)

Thanks hun! I am not sure. I know that doc said if I started we would do 100 mg of clomid again. If I dont get af I will test with a good one before calling the doc.


----------



## futurephotos

WOW a 51 day cycle!! That would drive me crazy! 
I think the cycle length is determined from when you O and since you can O sooner or later in the month that is why the cycle length changes. The usual LP is 12-16 days long from what I remember reading. So if you Oed on CD10 this time hopefully you'll know soon whether you've got a BFP or AF coming.


----------



## babybwishes

ok I am prob wrong here but I thought AF came 14days after O. I read (somewhere!) that you can O at diff times during your cycle so sometimes you can start AF sooner if you Oed early or later if you Oed late. But you always have AF 14 days after actaul O.


----------



## futurephotos

Babywishes- I did a quick google search for luteal phase 
https://www.ovulation-calculator.com/luteal-phase.htm

"The Luteal Phase

The Luteal Phase is the time period beginning with the day after ovulation and running through the remainder of your menstrual cycle (ends the day before your next period). Typically, the duration of the luteal phase phase lasts between 10 and 16 days - and is generally consistent from cycle to cycle, averaging for most women at 14 days.
In the Trying to Conceive (TTC) Community, the luteal phase is also referred to as "DPO" - or days past ovulation. At the onset of the luteal phase, women's body temperature increases (Basal Body Temperature) in order to provide a fertile environment for the ovum."

I think I've read it elsewhere too.


----------



## tjsmami

Babywishes & FuturePhotos - on my 51 day cycle my O day must have been between 14 or 16 days before af came....my last af, before this cycle was on 9/3 and had my next af on 10/24 (51 days). So my O day for last cycle must have been like October 9 or 10 (14-16 days before...don't really know because I wasn't charting or using OPKs wasn't really TTC because just came off BCP) That is where I am stumped...not sure of the LP...meaning the days after O leading up to AF...If I am 14 days that means AF happens tomorrow if I am 16 days then it won't happen till Thursday....

Babywishes - I highly recommend charting because it can show you exactly when it happened...Not necessarily when it is happening because you won't really know till you see the temp shift way way up....So yeah the 10th day of my cycle I o'd because you see the corresponding shift in temperature that stays way up....if it starts to dip back down that means af is on her way....it is a very great tool that eliminates the guessing...the only guessing I have now is my LP...don't know since I have never really tracked and have never been regular........


----------



## tjsmami

futurephotos said:


> Babywishes- I did a quick google search for luteal phase
> https://www.ovulation-calculator.com/luteal-phase.htm
> 
> "The Luteal Phase
> 
> The Luteal Phase is the time period beginning with the day after ovulation and running through the remainder of your menstrual cycle (ends the day before your next period). Typically, the duration of the luteal phase phase lasts between 10 and 16 days - and is generally consistent from cycle to cycle, averaging for most women at 14 days.
> In the Trying to Conceive (TTC) Community, the luteal phase is also referred to as "DPO" - or days past ovulation. At the onset of the luteal phase, women's body temperature increases (Basal Body Temperature) in order to provide a fertile environment for the ovum."
> 
> I think I've read it elsewhere too.

Lol...I just saw this one after I had posted my comment. Yes this is what I was trying to explain....I don't know my LP.....but again babywishes...charting is the best method to confirm the actual day of O...since with OPKs you can have + for 3 or more days and I see women always saying they are unsure because they had positive readings for days in a row...but charting would confirm exactly when....and it can also tell you when your af will show because the temps dip way back down...so far my temps have been up so we'll see what happens....


----------



## babybwishes

](*,) Just started playing with fertility friend....i am so lost! Do you temp same time every day?! I get up anywhere from 5:30a.m. to 6:30! ugh....:hissy: Why does ttc have to be so hard!


----------



## tjsmami

babybwishes said:


> ](*,) Just started playing with fertility friend....i am so lost! Do you temp same time every day?! I get up anywhere from 5:30a.m. to 6:30! ugh....:hissy: Why does ttc have to be so hard!

Yes, you are supposed to temp at the same time everyday and should have a good 3 hours of un-interrupted sleep before temping. Also the later it gets from the time you choose as your "temp time" usually the higher the temp will be so it is important to do it at the same time for consistency....I believe some girls shave off .5 degrees for every hour past their "temp time"....I set my alarm clock for 5:30am because that is when I get up for work...So on the weekends I'll set it for the same time, take my temp and then go back to sleep and will log it later...you may want to keep a pen and paper handy by your bedside to write it down for the weeknds too because sometimes I forget what it was when I wake up fully (probably from being half asleep) I think I did that once and then just kept something to write on handy by my bedside ever since...... You will need to purchase a Basal Body Thermometer not just a regular one too...I was just telling my friend at work about doing the same today because she has been TTC number one for years now....I told her you might just be "missing" the time to bd because you don't know when you ovulate.....so anyway....it is a great tool....good luck.....:thumbup:


----------



## mOmOf3BoYsS

babybwishes said:


> ](*,) Just started playing with fertility friend....i am so lost! Do you temp same time every day?! I get up anywhere from 5:30a.m. to 6:30! ugh....:hissy: Why does ttc have to be so hard!

You'll have to set your alarm, BUT I have used an online BBT adjustor if I don't temp at the same time which really works.

You WILL love it I promise. It'll take the guesswork out. And you won't have to wait for the blood tests to come back to tell you whether you ovulated or not. Your temps will tell you!


----------



## tjsmami

14DPO today, no af yet and no dip today either.... check it out... https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/228047 

I might have a 16 or more LP so not safe yet.....did not test though, ran out or else you know I would've been p'ing on that stick...lol...


----------



## babybwishes

Good Morning Ladies! Just went to the restroom and there was pink...looks like the :witch: is making her grand entrance! So I guess today is CD1 for me! I do have the BBT thermometer already so I am going to try and temp this month! Maybe if I set my alarm for 5:30 and temp I will actually get up and work out:haha: Funny thing is I am really not even upset the witch is here. I think I have a better grip on myself right now. Here is to a :bfp: right before christmas. Atleast there will be a ton of fun ways to tell DH if I do get it next month:thumbup:


----------



## nateslove

well for me that faint faint faint line my bff saw it too, must have been a faulty......not even a hint of a line fmu this am. oh well. its only our first month ttc. i figured it would have to take longer than that, im not that lucky. it took 4 years of ttc my 6 year old and surprise with my 4 year old.....blah. i guess u just never really know. it couldnt have been an evap either cuz it showed up within 3-5 min. but even the best tests arnt perfect every time. just like a car you can always end up with a lemon. oh well heres baby dust to all and happy ttc!


----------



## babybwishes

nateslove said:


> well for me that faint faint faint line my bff saw it too, must have been a faulty......not even a hint of a line fmu this am. oh well. its only our first month ttc. i figured it would have to take longer than that, im not that lucky. it took 4 years of ttc my 6 year old and surprise with my 4 year old.....blah. i guess u just never really know. it couldnt have been an evap either cuz it showed up within 3-5 min. but even the best tests arnt perfect every time. just like a car you can always end up with a lemon. oh well heres baby dust to all and happy ttc!

Were they the same brand of test?


----------



## tjsmami

babybwishes said:


> Good Morning Ladies! Just went to the restroom and there was pink...looks like the :witch: is making her grand entrance! So I guess today is CD1 for me! I do have the BBT thermometer already so I am going to try and temp this month! Maybe if I set my alarm for 5:30 and temp I will actually get up and work out:haha: Funny thing is I am really not even upset the witch is here. I think I have a better grip on myself right now. Here is to a :bfp: right before christmas. Atleast there will be a ton of fun ways to tell DH if I do get it next month:thumbup:

Aww..I'm sorry hun! I'm glad you are not that down in the pits about it though I know it is very disappointing when I saw her last month...so props to you girl!...You may want to link up with Jewls48 as cycle buddies....You are now equipped with the tools to help you next month...Please do keep me posted. Hope you do get the greatest Christmas gift of all of that BFP!!!! 

I may join you soon...we'll see....


----------



## babybwishes

tjsmami said:


> babybwishes said:
> 
> 
> Good Morning Ladies! Just went to the restroom and there was pink...looks like the :witch: is making her grand entrance! So I guess today is CD1 for me! I do have the BBT thermometer already so I am going to try and temp this month! Maybe if I set my alarm for 5:30 and temp I will actually get up and work out:haha: Funny thing is I am really not even upset the witch is here. I think I have a better grip on myself right now. Here is to a :bfp: right before christmas. Atleast there will be a ton of fun ways to tell DH if I do get it next month:thumbup:
> 
> Aww..I'm sorry hun! I'm glad you are not that down in the pits about it though I know it is very disappointing when I saw her last month...so props to you girl!...You may want to link up with Jewls48 as cycle buddies....You are now equipped with the tools to help you next month...Please do keep me posted. Hope you do get the greatest Christmas gift of all of that BFP!!!!
> 
> I may join you soon...we'll see....Click to expand...

fingers crossed you join the others with a :bfp:! If not you, Jewls n I will have to buddy up! I am going to need the help with charting:) I think getting the bad news helped me get in the right mindset of going again. Also, since we have a game plan I am actully excited to start gain. And with the holidays so close it should make the evil TWW not so bad:thumbup:


----------



## nateslove

yup......all the same brand of test. but the witch insnt due till the 21st so still very early. but good luck to all. if i am ill have bump buddies and if not then ill have some cycle buddies. :thumbup: happy thoughts


----------



## babybwishes

nateslove said:


> yup......all the same brand of test. but the witch insnt due till the 21st so still very early. but good luck to all. if i am ill have bump buddies and if not then ill have some cycle buddies. :thumbup: happy thoughts

Either way you got support!~ :hugs:


----------



## tjsmami

nateslove said:


> well for me that faint faint faint line my bff saw it too, must have been a faulty......not even a hint of a line fmu this am. oh well. its only our first month ttc. i figured it would have to take longer than that, im not that lucky. it took 4 years of ttc my 6 year old and surprise with my 4 year old.....blah. i guess u just never really know. it couldnt have been an evap either cuz it showed up within 3-5 min. but even the best tests arnt perfect every time. just like a car you can always end up with a lemon. oh well heres baby dust to all and happy ttc!

OMG!!! CONGRATZ GIRL!!!! What DPO are you? I still haven't tested....but temps are still high....so we'll see....test again tomorrow morning and see if it gets darker.....Big congratz to you again!! A line is a line!!!


----------



## futurephotos

TJsmami- I think when you first come of BCP that your first few cycles can be irregular- so that could explain why it was so long.


----------



## futurephotos

babybwishes said:


> Good Morning Ladies! Just went to the restroom and there was pink...looks like the :witch: is making her grand entrance! So I guess today is CD1 for me! I do have the BBT thermometer already so I am going to try and temp this month! Maybe if I set my alarm for 5:30 and temp I will actually get up and work out:haha: Funny thing is I am really not even upset the witch is here. I think I have a better grip on myself right now. Here is to a :bfp: right before christmas. Atleast there will be a ton of fun ways to tell DH if I do get it next month:thumbup:

Aww I'm sorry hun!
Temping isn't that hard once you get the hang of it :)
You're right next month would be great for telling DH- tons of ideas!
Keep thinking positive!!


----------



## futurephotos

nateslove said:


> well for me that faint faint faint line my bff saw it too, must have been a faulty......not even a hint of a line fmu this am. oh well. its only our first month ttc. i figured it would have to take longer than that, im not that lucky. it took 4 years of ttc my 6 year old and surprise with my 4 year old.....blah. i guess u just never really know. it couldnt have been an evap either cuz it showed up within 3-5 min. but even the best tests arnt perfect every time. just like a car you can always end up with a lemon. oh well heres baby dust to all and happy ttc!


Sorry to hear it was false. It's so frustrating to have to go through that. Don't worry that it didn't happen right away, it will happen soon!


----------



## babybwishes

futurephotos said:


> babybwishes said:
> 
> 
> Good Morning Ladies! Just went to the restroom and there was pink...looks like the :witch: is making her grand entrance! So I guess today is CD1 for me! I do have the BBT thermometer already so I am going to try and temp this month! Maybe if I set my alarm for 5:30 and temp I will actually get up and work out:haha: Funny thing is I am really not even upset the witch is here. I think I have a better grip on myself right now. Here is to a :bfp: right before christmas. Atleast there will be a ton of fun ways to tell DH if I do get it next month:thumbup:
> 
> Aww I'm sorry hun!
> Temping isn't that hard once you get the hang of it :)
> You're right next month would be great for telling DH- tons of ideas!
> Keep thinking positive!!Click to expand...

How are you feeling?

Thanks Hun!:hugs:


----------



## tjsmami

futurephotos said:


> TJsmami- I think when you first come of BCP that your first few cycles can be irregular- so that could explain why it was so long.

Yes you are right but I have been on and off of BCP since I was a teen (25 now) and I never had a period after coming off before....I could go 8 or 9 months before seen af unless it was induced by those pills taken for 10 days (not sure what they are called, doctor prescribed ones) So this is the first time it is actually doing it on its own and is also why I was surprised when O came only 10 days later...I was expecting months before and rise would show up on my chart...that is why I really never know about my cycles at all.....so anyway...looks like my body is "working" on its own now....


----------



## tjsmami

babybwishes said:


> tjsmami said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> babybwishes said:
> 
> 
> Good Morning Ladies! Just went to the restroom and there was pink...looks like the :witch: is making her grand entrance! So I guess today is CD1 for me! I do have the BBT thermometer already so I am going to try and temp this month! Maybe if I set my alarm for 5:30 and temp I will actually get up and work out:haha: Funny thing is I am really not even upset the witch is here. I think I have a better grip on myself right now. Here is to a :bfp: right before christmas. Atleast there will be a ton of fun ways to tell DH if I do get it next month:thumbup:
> 
> Aww..I'm sorry hun! I'm glad you are not that down in the pits about it though I know it is very disappointing when I saw her last month...so props to you girl!...You may want to link up with Jewls48 as cycle buddies....You are now equipped with the tools to help you next month...Please do keep me posted. Hope you do get the greatest Christmas gift of all of that BFP!!!!
> 
> I may join you soon...we'll see....Click to expand...
> 
> fingers crossed you join the others with a :bfp:! If not you, Jewls n I will have to buddy up! I am going to need the help with charting:) I think getting the bad news helped me get in the right mindset of going again. Also, since we have a game plan I am actully excited to start gain. And with the holidays so close it should make the evil TWW not so bad:thumbup:Click to expand...

Thank you. I pray for that BFP too! Lol...yes we will buddy up if af does show....But I can help you out anytime with the charting...I have a good feeling about this cycle for you now with your ultimate game plan...lol!!!!...lots of baby dust your way!!!


----------



## futurephotos

Babywishes- today I'm ok so far- usually my mornings are best, so we'll see by this afternoon! I went to the lab for a blood draw today to see what my HCG level is and haven't heard back yet- so fxed that the numbers will be in the right range/high enough.

Tjsmami- That's great that your body is doing it by itself this time! Things should be be on track quickly! Babydust :)


----------



## futurephotos

:headspin::yipee::loopy:

HCG is 1,700!!!! WAHOOOO!
Gosh I really think that this time could be it!
I've never been over 150 before when I was at 5wks.
I looked on a chart and this number falls in the 5wk range (I'm only 4+1 according to the dates) so it looks really good. 
I can actually be excited now!

:headspin::yipee::loopy:


----------



## tjsmami

futurephotos said:


> :headspin::yipee::loopy:
> 
> HCG is 1,700!!!! WAHOOOO!
> Gosh I really think that this time could be it!
> I've never been over 150 before when I was at 5wks.
> I looked on a chart and this number falls in the 5wk range (I'm only 4+1 according to the dates) so it looks really good.
> I can actually be excited now!
> 
> :headspin::yipee::loopy:


yay that is great!!!! So happy that your numbers are doubling....!!!! Its a sticky one for yah!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## babybwishes

futurephotos said:


> :headspin::yipee::loopy:
> 
> HCG is 1,700!!!! WAHOOOO!
> Gosh I really think that this time could be it!
> I've never been over 150 before when I was at 5wks.
> I looked on a chart and this number falls in the 5wk range (I'm only 4+1 according to the dates) so it looks really good.
> I can actually be excited now!
> 
> :headspin::yipee::loopy:

:happydance: That is so awesome!!!!!!! Congrats on those amazing numbers!:happydance:


----------



## babybwishes

tjsmami said:


> babybwishes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tjsmami said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> babybwishes said:
> 
> 
> Good Morning Ladies! Just went to the restroom and there was pink...looks like the :witch: is making her grand entrance! So I guess today is CD1 for me! I do have the BBT thermometer already so I am going to try and temp this month! Maybe if I set my alarm for 5:30 and temp I will actually get up and work out:haha: Funny thing is I am really not even upset the witch is here. I think I have a better grip on myself right now. Here is to a :bfp: right before christmas. Atleast there will be a ton of fun ways to tell DH if I do get it next month:thumbup:
> 
> Aww..I'm sorry hun! I'm glad you are not that down in the pits about it though I know it is very disappointing when I saw her last month...so props to you girl!...You may want to link up with Jewls48 as cycle buddies....You are now equipped with the tools to help you next month...Please do keep me posted. Hope you do get the greatest Christmas gift of all of that BFP!!!!
> 
> I may join you soon...we'll see....Click to expand...
> 
> fingers crossed you join the others with a :bfp:! If not you, Jewls n I will have to buddy up! I am going to need the help with charting:) I think getting the bad news helped me get in the right mindset of going again. Also, since we have a game plan I am actully excited to start gain. And with the holidays so close it should make the evil TWW not so bad:thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you. I pray for that BFP too! Lol...yes we will buddy up if af does show....But I can help you out anytime with the charting...I have a good feeling about this cycle for you now with your ultimate game plan...lol!!!!...lots of baby dust your way!!!Click to expand...

Thank you Hun! I will deff be taking you up on the chart help offer!! I started my chart today so I will be starting my temping in the a.m.! I have a really good feeling about the upcoming month also! According to my tracker on my phone I should O on Dec 1st. That is what my due date was so thats going to be really hard :cry: Hopefully its a good sign though! I already called the doc's office to have my clomid refilled. There calling me back because they think he is going to want to do another 21 day test. So hopefully round 2 will send my numbers through the roof and I will get that BFP!


----------



## futurephotos

tjsmami said:


> futurephotos said:
> 
> 
> :headspin::yipee::loopy:
> 
> HCG is 1,700!!!! WAHOOOO!
> Gosh I really think that this time could be it!
> I've never been over 150 before when I was at 5wks.
> I looked on a chart and this number falls in the 5wk range (I'm only 4+1 according to the dates) so it looks really good.
> I can actually be excited now!
> 
> :headspin::yipee::loopy:
> 
> 
> yay that is great!!!! So happy that your numbers are doubling....!!!! Its a sticky one for yah!!!!! :happydance:Click to expand...

Thanks! I'm not sure if they're doubling or not- this was the first reading for this one!! I'm sure if they're already this high they'll keep going up though! I'll know more by next week :)


----------



## tjsmami

futurephotos said:


> nateslove said:
> 
> 
> well for me that faint faint faint line my bff saw it too, must have been a faulty......not even a hint of a line fmu this am. oh well. its only our first month ttc. i figured it would have to take longer than that, im not that lucky. it took 4 years of ttc my 6 year old and surprise with my 4 year old.....blah. i guess u just never really know. it couldnt have been an evap either cuz it showed up within 3-5 min. but even the best tests arnt perfect every time. just like a car you can always end up with a lemon. oh well heres baby dust to all and happy ttc!
> 
> 
> Sorry to hear it was false. It's so frustrating to have to go through that. Don't worry that it didn't happen right away, it will happen soon!Click to expand...

Oh whoops...I guess I should have read the post more closer....sorry about that nateslove....


----------



## tjsmami

babybwishes said:


> tjsmami said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> babybwishes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tjsmami said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> babybwishes said:
> 
> 
> Good Morning Ladies! Just went to the restroom and there was pink...looks like the :witch: is making her grand entrance! So I guess today is CD1 for me! I do have the BBT thermometer already so I am going to try and temp this month! Maybe if I set my alarm for 5:30 and temp I will actually get up and work out:haha: Funny thing is I am really not even upset the witch is here. I think I have a better grip on myself right now. Here is to a :bfp: right before christmas. Atleast there will be a ton of fun ways to tell DH if I do get it next month:thumbup:
> 
> Aww..I'm sorry hun! I'm glad you are not that down in the pits about it though I know it is very disappointing when I saw her last month...so props to you girl!...You may want to link up with Jewls48 as cycle buddies....You are now equipped with the tools to help you next month...Please do keep me posted. Hope you do get the greatest Christmas gift of all of that BFP!!!!
> 
> I may join you soon...we'll see....Click to expand...
> 
> fingers crossed you join the others with a :bfp:! If not you, Jewls n I will have to buddy up! I am going to need the help with charting:) I think getting the bad news helped me get in the right mindset of going again. Also, since we have a game plan I am actully excited to start gain. And with the holidays so close it should make the evil TWW not so bad:thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you. I pray for that BFP too! Lol...yes we will buddy up if af does show....But I can help you out anytime with the charting...I have a good feeling about this cycle for you now with your ultimate game plan...lol!!!!...lots of baby dust your way!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you Hun! I will deff be taking you up on the chart help offer!! I started my chart today so I will be starting my temping in the a.m.! I have a really good feeling about the upcoming month also! According to my tracker on my phone I should O on Dec 1st. That is what my due date was so thats going to be really hard :cry: Hopefully its a good sign though! I already called the doc's office to have my clomid refilled. There calling me back because they think he is going to want to do another 21 day test. So hopefully round 2 will send my numbers through the roof and I will get that BFP!Click to expand...

Glad you are all set for round 2! I'm so sorry about your mc but like you said it could be a good sign......I so hope you get your BFP this cycle! Been having very mild af type cramps today....I see some brown too when I wipe...so i think af is here....but will have to wait till later in the day to see if it is really her....weird because my temps are still way up this morn....


----------



## babybwishes

tjsmami said:


> babybwishes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tjsmami said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> babybwishes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tjsmami said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> babybwishes said:
> 
> 
> Good Morning Ladies! Just went to the restroom and there was pink...looks like the :witch: is making her grand entrance! So I guess today is CD1 for me! I do have the BBT thermometer already so I am going to try and temp this month! Maybe if I set my alarm for 5:30 and temp I will actually get up and work out:haha: Funny thing is I am really not even upset the witch is here. I think I have a better grip on myself right now. Here is to a :bfp: right before christmas. Atleast there will be a ton of fun ways to tell DH if I do get it next month:thumbup:
> 
> Aww..I'm sorry hun! I'm glad you are not that down in the pits about it though I know it is very disappointing when I saw her last month...so props to you girl!...You may want to link up with Jewls48 as cycle buddies....You are now equipped with the tools to help you next month...Please do keep me posted. Hope you do get the greatest Christmas gift of all of that BFP!!!!
> 
> I may join you soon...we'll see....Click to expand...
> 
> fingers crossed you join the others with a :bfp:! If not you, Jewls n I will have to buddy up! I am going to need the help with charting:) I think getting the bad news helped me get in the right mindset of going again. Also, since we have a game plan I am actully excited to start gain. And with the holidays so close it should make the evil TWW not so bad:thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you. I pray for that BFP too! Lol...yes we will buddy up if af does show....But I can help you out anytime with the charting...I have a good feeling about this cycle for you now with your ultimate game plan...lol!!!!...lots of baby dust your way!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you Hun! I will deff be taking you up on the chart help offer!! I started my chart today so I will be starting my temping in the a.m.! I have a really good feeling about the upcoming month also! According to my tracker on my phone I should O on Dec 1st. That is what my due date was so thats going to be really hard :cry: Hopefully its a good sign though! I already called the doc's office to have my clomid refilled. There calling me back because they think he is going to want to do another 21 day test. So hopefully round 2 will send my numbers through the roof and I will get that BFP!Click to expand...
> 
> Glad you are all set for round 2! I'm so sorry about your mc but like you said it could be a good sign......I so hope you get your BFP this cycle! Been having very mild af type cramps today....I see some brown too when I wipe...so i think af is here....but will have to wait till later in the day to see if it is really her....weird because my temps are still way up this morn....Click to expand...

maybe it is just old blood from implantation! Dont give up yet! Not until the river runs red! :haha:


----------



## tjsmami

I just keep feeling wet down there....so I went to the bathroom just a while ago.... TMI WARNING ------> When I went to wipe I saw like a sparsely distributed brown smear on the toilet paper but very very light....so i took the toilet paper and put my finger in it...and kind of poked just my fingernails length inside the hole in which af comes....lol...(see I told you it was TMI)....lol but when I checked the tissue it was just creamy white CM....totally white...I am totally feeling the af cramps now..very light and very off and on and been feeling them since 12 DPO now...I only feel these type of cramps when I am actually on my period...so that was pretty weird...I never feel cramps till af arrives...I

Could be the old IB blood like you said though.....

I kinda want to go to the dollar store today to grab some tests......lol I just don't want to be disappointed with a BFN...and who knows tomorrow morning temps could drop and she could be here.....lol...I guess we'll just have to wait and see what tomorrow brings....


----------



## futurephotos

Tjsmami- Fxed for you! Hope the witch stays away!


----------



## babybwishes

tjsmami said:


> I just keep feeling wet down there....so I went to the bathroom just a while ago.... TMI WARNING ------> When I went to wipe I saw like a sparsely distributed brown smear on the toilet paper but very very light....so i took the toilet paper and put my finger in it...and kind of poked just my fingernails length inside the hole in which af comes....lol...(see I told you it was TMI)....lol but when I checked the tissue it was just creamy white CM....totally white...I am totally feeling the af cramps now..very light and very off and on and been feeling them since 12 DPO now...I only feel these type of cramps when I am actually on my period...so that was pretty weird...I never feel cramps till af arrives...I
> 
> Could be the old IB blood like you said though.....
> 
> I kinda want to go to the dollar store today to grab some tests......lol I just don't want to be disappointed with a BFN...and who knows tomorrow morning temps could drop and she could be here.....lol...I guess we'll just have to wait and see what tomorrow brings....

Thinking of you! Hope the mean old witch stays away!:hugs:


----------



## tjsmami

Good Morning!!! So update is I went to the dollar store to grab some tests last night....I tested this morning and it was a BFN!!!!

My temps are still high just dropped from 97.6 to 97.5 and no sign of AF....slight on and off cramping has subsided today...don't know what to make of it....because now I feel like af is NOT on her way but yesterday with the cramping it felt like she was coming...so I am confused but still hopeful.... Today is 15 DPO....

??????????????? :wacko:


----------



## tjsmami

babybwishes said:


> tjsmami said:
> 
> 
> I just keep feeling wet down there....so I went to the bathroom just a while ago.... TMI WARNING ------> When I went to wipe I saw like a sparsely distributed brown smear on the toilet paper but very very light....so i took the toilet paper and put my finger in it...and kind of poked just my fingernails length inside the hole in which af comes....lol...(see I told you it was TMI)....lol but when I checked the tissue it was just creamy white CM....totally white...I am totally feeling the af cramps now..very light and very off and on and been feeling them since 12 DPO now...I only feel these type of cramps when I am actually on my period...so that was pretty weird...I never feel cramps till af arrives...I
> 
> Could be the old IB blood like you said though.....
> 
> I kinda want to go to the dollar store today to grab some tests......lol I just don't want to be disappointed with a BFN...and who knows tomorrow morning temps could drop and she could be here.....lol...I guess we'll just have to wait and see what tomorrow brings....
> 
> Thinking of you! Hope the mean old witch stays away!:hugs:Click to expand...


Thanks girl! How was ur first day of temp taking???


----------



## babybwishes

So far so good! It should be interesting this weekend when I have to wake my lazy butt up at 5:30 to temp! Sorry abt the no but maybe its just still early! Your not out yet dear! fingers crossed for you!


----------



## mOmOf3BoYsS

babybwishes said:


> Good Morning Ladies! Just went to the restroom and there was pink...looks like the :witch: is making her grand entrance! So I guess today is CD1 for me! I do have the BBT thermometer already so I am going to try and temp this month! Maybe if I set my alarm for 5:30 and temp I will actually get up and work out:haha: Funny thing is I am really not even upset the witch is here. I think I have a better grip on myself right now. Here is to a :bfp: right before christmas. Atleast there will be a ton of fun ways to tell DH if I do get it next month:thumbup:

Awwww bummer girl :( But I'm glad you're feeling good! Please post a link to your chart so we can follow along! And remember to take your temp bf moving much or talking or anything :) :kiss:


----------



## mOmOf3BoYsS

tjsmami said:


> Good Morning!!! So update is I went to the dollar store to grab some tests last night....I tested this morning and it was a BFN!!!!
> 
> My temps are still high just dropped from 97.6 to 97.5 and no sign of AF....slight on and off cramping has subsided today...don't know what to make of it....because now I feel like af is NOT on her way but yesterday with the cramping it felt like she was coming...so I am confused but still hopeful.... Today is 15 DPO....
> 
> ??????????????? :wacko:

Jeez Mother Nature can be so mean. Did they feel like the same kind of cramps like af cramps? Do you have any more tests for tomorrow morning?


----------



## mOmOf3BoYsS

nateslove said:


> yup......all the same brand of test. but the witch insnt due till the 21st so still very early. but good luck to all. if i am ill have bump buddies and if not then ill have some cycle buddies. :thumbup: happy thoughts

Sorry hun :( That's such a let down. But you're right, you're not out yet!!!!!!!!:flower:


----------



## mOmOf3BoYsS

futurephotos said:


> :headspin::yipee::loopy:
> 
> HCG is 1,700!!!! WAHOOOO!
> Gosh I really think that this time could be it!
> I've never been over 150 before when I was at 5wks.
> I looked on a chart and this number falls in the 5wk range (I'm only 4+1 according to the dates) so it looks really good.
> I can actually be excited now!
> 
> :headspin::yipee::loopy:

I didn't see this before I answered you! YAYAYAYAYAY!! Congratulations times a million!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## nateslove

congrats to the HCG!!!!!

as for me not temping or anything....its still early for me. but i tested again this morning another BFN. oh well. i cant wait to see how everything goes for you girls. :dust:


----------



## tjsmami

mOmOf3BoYsS said:


> tjsmami said:
> 
> 
> Good Morning!!! So update is I went to the dollar store to grab some tests last night....I tested this morning and it was a BFN!!!!
> 
> My temps are still high just dropped from 97.6 to 97.5 and no sign of AF....slight on and off cramping has subsided today...don't know what to make of it....because now I feel like af is NOT on her way but yesterday with the cramping it felt like she was coming...so I am confused but still hopeful.... Today is 15 DPO....
> 
> ??????????????? :wacko:
> 
> Jeez Mother Nature can be so mean. Did they feel like the same kind of cramps like af cramps? Do you have any more tests for tomorrow morning?Click to expand...

I know right!!! The cramps felt like af cramps but I only cramp during af...never before....today I don't feel anything....sooo ????? So confused....I have one test left (i knw I should've bought more). I will wait till Saturday or Sunday maybe....


----------



## tjsmami

nateslove said:


> congrats to the HCG!!!!!
> 
> as for me not temping or anything....its still early for me. but i tested again this morning another BFN. oh well. i cant wait to see how everything goes for you girls. :dust:

:( How many DPO are you?? You are right it is probably still too early...Hang in there...


----------



## Jewls48

tjsmami said:


> Good Morning!!! So update is I went to the dollar store to grab some tests last night....I tested this morning and it was a BFN!!!!
> 
> My temps are still high just dropped from 97.6 to 97.5 and no sign of AF....slight on and off cramping has subsided today...don't know what to make of it....because now I feel like af is NOT on her way but yesterday with the cramping it felt like she was coming...so I am confused but still hopeful.... Today is 15 DPO....
> 
> ??????????????? :wacko:

Test tomorrow morning, some women can take up to 18 dpo for a BFP! I have every part of me crossed for you, keep us posted! Lots of babydust for you!


----------



## tjsmami

Jewls48 said:


> tjsmami said:
> 
> 
> Good Morning!!! So update is I went to the dollar store to grab some tests last night....I tested this morning and it was a BFN!!!!
> 
> My temps are still high just dropped from 97.6 to 97.5 and no sign of AF....slight on and off cramping has subsided today...don't know what to make of it....because now I feel like af is NOT on her way but yesterday with the cramping it felt like she was coming...so I am confused but still hopeful.... Today is 15 DPO....
> 
> ??????????????? :wacko:
> 
> Test tomorrow morning, some women can take up to 18 dpo for a BFP! I have every part of me crossed for you, keep us posted! Lots of babydust for you!Click to expand...

Hi Jewls! I know I want to test tomorrow too...I want to hold off till Saturday or Sunday but.........???? If my temps go up in the morning then I will test...if they start to go down...then...you know what comes after that....So I will see what I want to do in the morning...will keep everyone posted.....


----------



## nateslove

dont know exactley....guessing according to normal 31 day cycle and guessing the avg 14 day leutal phase...id gess about 10-11 dpo. so like i said still early.but was thrown by that one test that looked pos within 5 min at 8-9dpo.completeBFN ever since so im guessing just a faulty test. butit really got my hopes up. but may be ill test again tomarow...lol icant go a day with out testing until aunt flo acually rears her ugly head!. lol


----------



## nateslove

for got to tell you good luckin the am with your temp! Ihopethey spike up tomarrow!:dust:


----------



## tjsmami

Good morning and here is the update..am 16 dpo today....Tested this morning...it was a BFN! Temps are high still at 97.5....so ????? again....No af...and no sign that she is coming either.....

I kept my sticks from 13 dpo onward and on the test from 14dpo I could see a ghost of a line when I went back to look at it later...way past the recommended time to check though so I"m guessing evap line...Yesterdays one too...Did not see anything when tested or even 10 or 15 mins after...but when I looked at it this morning I could see a little hint of a line if you looked very closely....but I'm thinking its way past the recommended time to read the test so must be another evap line....it is just so faint that its almost barely there (I am not convinced)...So again today it was BFN but curious to see when I go home if the evap line shows again.....

Because they were tests from days before it could totally be evap lines so I'm thinking its a BFN at this point esp since nothing showed up on the test this morning....I'm am totally out of tests again...I think I will just wait to see if she shows now....I will keep everyone posted....


----------



## tjsmami

nateslove said:


> dont know exactley....guessing according to normal 31 day cycle and guessing the avg 14 day leutal phase...id gess about 10-11 dpo. so like i said still early.but was thrown by that one test that looked pos within 5 min at 8-9dpo.completeBFN ever since so im guessing just a faulty test. butit really got my hopes up. but may be ill test again tomarow...lol icant go a day with out testing until aunt flo acually rears her ugly head!. lol

Yeah you are right its not over till af shows and it is still pretty early...test tomorrow and see....keep us posted!


----------



## nateslove

tjsmami- well since your aunt flo hasnt showed up and temps are still high its a good sign. sorry about the BFN's. I took another this am and its my last one too. it was also BFN.oh well. I guess ill just sit and wait for the witch to get me....lol. i guess weve got a few days to wait and see...


----------



## tjsmami

nateslove said:


> tjsmami- well since your aunt flo hasnt showed up and temps are still high its a good sign. sorry about the BFN's. I took another this am and its my last one too. it was also BFN.oh well. I guess ill just sit and wait for the witch to get me....lol. i guess weve got a few days to wait and see...

Lol...thanks...Yeah it sucks....how do you feel? Any symptoms?


----------



## nateslove

I dont really have any symptoms at all. but my face is braking out bad!! since about ovulation time. its normal for me to break out during the leutal phase but normally i get really nice skin the week before my period. but it could be stress. ive had headaches off and on for a week or so too. but again could be stress or lack of hydration. ???? still a bummer when you see the BFN. cant help but think that the test would show pos by now. same for u. so i know its 3 days before my peiod is due but i still think it would be pos if i was. both my girls showed up pos almost a week before aunt flo. oh well heres to tryin again! cant be any worse that hoping every month for an oops from my hubby using withdrawl for the last 4 years! hahaha. at least hes on board and tryin now. so my chances are better that b4 now :) theres always a bright side. and i was sick during the holidays with both girls ( morning sicknesickness) and id prefer to enjoy the holidays....lol. good luck to you! how are you feeling? do u have any symptoms?


----------



## mOmOf3BoYsS

tjsmami said:


> Good morning and here is the update..am 16 dpo today....Tested this morning...it was a BFN! Temps are high still at 97.5....so ????? again....No af...and no sign that she is coming either.....
> 
> I kept my sticks from 13 dpo onward and on the test from 14dpo I could see a ghost of a line when I went back to look at it later...way past the recommended time to check though so I"m guessing evap line...Yesterdays one too...Did not see anything when tested or even 10 or 15 mins after...but when I looked at it this morning I could see a little hint of a line if you looked very closely....but I'm thinking its way past the recommended time to read the test so must be another evap line....it is just so faint that its almost barely there (I am not convinced)...So again today it was BFN but curious to see when I go home if the evap line shows again.....
> 
> Because they were tests from days before it could totally be evap lines so I'm thinking its a BFN at this point esp since nothing showed up on the test this morning....I'm am totally out of tests again...I think I will just wait to see if she shows now....I will keep everyone posted....

I went back and looked at my tests which didn't show a bfp right away and way later they did. And that's never happened to me before sooooo :) :) :)


----------



## futurephotos

I got my second beta back today and it was 4,369! More than doubled from wed at 1,700 :) So I'm feeling pretty relieved! The numbers would indicate being farther along than I am- so hopefully that doesn't mean anything bad. I guess there's still worry... my first u/s will be Dec.9th!


----------



## tjsmami

futurephotos said:


> I got my second beta back today and it was 4,369! More than doubled from wed at 1,700 :) So I'm feeling pretty relieved! The numbers would indicate being farther along than I am- so hopefully that doesn't mean anything bad. I guess there's still worry... my first u/s will be Dec.9th!

Now at 17DPO I temped this morning and it was still high at 97.5. Went to Walmart yesterday to buy a humidifier for DS who is sick with a cold and was in the same section as the PG tests so I saw the .88 cent ones and bought two...So I tested this morning.........BFN!.....lol this is crazy....!

Future photos - congrats on your beta numbers! Here's to a H & H 9 months for you!!!!!! Wait, 9 months?? Or is it 8 months now? 

Mom0f3: You did not get a postive till what DPO?? Maybe there is some hope.

Nateslove: I did not have any symptoms until 12 dpo that is when I started to feel a little slight on and off cramping...till about 14 dpo. Actually on 14 DPO my cramping was a bit more constent and I actually thought af would show that day even though my temps were high I kept running to the bathroom at work...but she never came...I usually never cramp until I am actually on af....then on 15 dpo nothing...all cramping vanished...temps were still high no af...weird huh?...You still may have a chance this cycle tho' so don't give up hope! That is how I felt too when I tested closer to af and got BFN's...but here I am 17dpo and still no af and BFN's....so don't give up hope....


----------



## tjsmami

tjsmami said:


> futurephotos said:
> 
> 
> I got my second beta back today and it was 4,369! More than doubled from wed at 1,700 :) So I'm feeling pretty relieved! The numbers would indicate being farther along than I am- so hopefully that doesn't mean anything bad. I guess there's still worry... my first u/s will be Dec.9th!
> 
> Now at 17DPO I temped this morning and it was still high at 97.5. Went to Walmart yesterday to buy a humidifier for DS who is sick with a cold and was in the same section as the PG tests so I saw the .88 cent ones and bought two...So I tested this morning.........BFN!.....lol this is crazy....!
> 
> Future photos - congrats on your beta numbers! Here's to a H & H 9 months for you!!!!!! Wait, 9 months?? Or is it 8 months now?
> 
> Mom0f3: You did not get a postive till what DPO?? Maybe there is some hope.
> 
> 
> Nateslove: I did not have any symptoms until 12 dpo that is when I started to feel a little slight on and off cramping...till about 14 dpo. Actually on 14 DPO my cramping was a bit more constent and I actually thought af would show that day even though my temps were high I kept running to the bathroom at work...but she never came...I usually never cramp until I am actually on af....then on 15 dpo nothing...all cramping vanished...temps were still high no af...weird huh?...You still may have a chance this cycle tho' so don't give up hope! That is how I felt too when I tested closer to af and got BFN's...but here I am 17dpo and still no af and BFN's....so don't give up hope....Click to expand...


Well ladies...I went back to look at the test I took this morning and I saw a faint line....I guess you can say this is my first noticable BFP!!!! OMG!!
My official BFP at 17 DPO....!!!
 



Attached Files:







+ on 11 19 2011.jpg
File size: 22.6 KB
Views: 9


----------



## futurephotos

That's awesome Tjsmami! Test again in a couple days it should get darker :)


----------



## nateslove

tjsmami- YEAH!!!!! congrats! im so exited for u! i still havnt tested yet. my hubby is home and dont want him to think im going crazy. he thought i was crazy for buying 3 tests....haha ive gone thru 6 already! lmao. so i have to go buy more and its so full of snow outside i dont wanna go anywhere! lol. i will keep u all posted but i have a feeling this wont be my month. of couse i did have dream about preg tests and all my friends getting BFP! hahaha.


----------



## mOmOf3BoYsS

YAY!!!!! Congrats!!!!!!!


----------



## babybwishes

tjsmami said:


> tjsmami said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> futurephotos said:
> 
> 
> I got my second beta back today and it was 4,369! More than doubled from wed at 1,700 :) So I'm feeling pretty relieved! The numbers would indicate being farther along than I am- so hopefully that doesn't mean anything bad. I guess there's still worry... my first u/s will be Dec.9th!
> 
> Now at 17DPO I temped this morning and it was still high at 97.5. Went to Walmart yesterday to buy a humidifier for DS who is sick with a cold and was in the same section as the PG tests so I saw the .88 cent ones and bought two...So I tested this morning.........BFN!.....lol this is crazy....!
> 
> Future photos - congrats on your beta numbers! Here's to a H & H 9 months for you!!!!!! Wait, 9 months?? Or is it 8 months now?
> 
> Mom0f3: You did not get a postive till what DPO?? Maybe there is some hope.
> 
> 
> Nateslove: I did not have any symptoms until 12 dpo that is when I started to feel a little slight on and off cramping...till about 14 dpo. Actually on 14 DPO my cramping was a bit more constent and I actually thought af would show that day even though my temps were high I kept running to the bathroom at work...but she never came...I usually never cramp until I am actually on af....then on 15 dpo nothing...all cramping vanished...temps were still high no af...weird huh?...You still may have a chance this cycle tho' so don't give up hope! That is how I felt too when I tested closer to af and got BFN's...but here I am 17dpo and still no af and BFN's....so don't give up hope....Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well ladies...I went back to look at the test I took this morning and I saw a faint line....I guess you can say this is my first noticable BFP!!!! OMG!!
> My official BFP at 17 DPO....!!!Click to expand...

Congrats Hun! So Happy for you!!:hugs:


----------



## nateslove

well i took another test today....just incase....lol. so it smeared pink dye all over where the test line should be but control line of course was clear as day! so of course i pee on a second one later.....and it looks like a shadow or evap......so again i pee on a 3rd test....and nothing! um im thinking now 3 tests in 1 day.....i def have a problem....helo my name is nateslove and im a POAS-aholic...lmao. whats wrong with me?


----------



## tjsmami

Thanks for the well wishes ladies!!! Ran out of tests to see that darker line but still no af and temps are still high....I am going to order a blood test today just to confirm it....it feels kinda surreal... it hasn't sunk in yet....must get another form of confirmation in order to really believe that it is true....

Nateslove: [email protected] 3 tests in one day...When is your period due? Test in the morning again.....Fingers crossed for you!!!


----------



## nateslove

well aunt flo caught me this morning. oh well cheers to tryin again. and next month im not touchin 1 single test until aunt flo is due.....in the mean time i will be tryin to work extra hours and loose some of this 10 lbs i gained in the last 2 months! give me somethin else to concentrate on. so i think i was the last one we were waitin on this month. so congrats on the BFP's and to the BFN's iwill see you all ina week or 2, for our BFP's. lol. thanks to all for the support. ive really enjoyed having others that understand me.


----------



## tjsmami

nateslove said:


> well aunt flo caught me this morning. oh well cheers to tryin again. and next month im not touchin 1 single test until aunt flo is due.....in the mean time i will be tryin to work extra hours and loose some of this 10 lbs i gained in the last 2 months! give me somethin else to concentrate on. so i think i was the last one we were waitin on this month. so congrats on the BFP's and to the BFN's iwill see you all ina week or 2, for our BFP's. lol. thanks to all for the support. ive really enjoyed having others that understand me.

Darn....:nope: I'm sorry hun!!! Met some cool TTC buddies on this thread who are going onto the next cycle. You may want to join them. Babybwishes and Jewls48! 

Wishing you the best and lots of baby dust to all of you on the next cycle!!!


----------



## babybwishes

nateslove said:


> well aunt flo caught me this morning. oh well cheers to tryin again. and next month im not touchin 1 single test until aunt flo is due.....in the mean time i will be tryin to work extra hours and loose some of this 10 lbs i gained in the last 2 months! give me somethin else to concentrate on. so i think i was the last one we were waitin on this month. so congrats on the BFP's and to the BFN's iwill see you all ina week or 2, for our BFP's. lol. thanks to all for the support. ive really enjoyed having others that understand me.

sorry she got a hun! I am CD5 today. doc has me doing my clomid cd3-7 this month. Never done it on those days before. Always been 5-9! Here is to us getting those BFP this month! What an awesome Christmas present!:hugs:


----------



## futurephotos

Sending lots of babydust to you babywishes!


----------



## nateslove

that would be the best christmas present of all! :mrgreen: I am now back to cycle day 1....


----------



## mOmOf3BoYsS

nateslove said:


> well aunt flo caught me this morning. oh well cheers to tryin again. and next month im not touchin 1 single test until aunt flo is due.....in the mean time i will be tryin to work extra hours and loose some of this 10 lbs i gained in the last 2 months! give me somethin else to concentrate on. so i think i was the last one we were waitin on this month. so congrats on the BFP's and to the BFN's iwill see you all ina week or 2, for our BFP's. lol. thanks to all for the support. ive really enjoyed having others that understand me.

I'm sorry about the witch hun. But here's to a Christmas bfp!!


----------



## mOmOf3BoYsS

babybwishes said:


> nateslove said:
> 
> 
> well aunt flo caught me this morning. oh well cheers to tryin again. and next month im not touchin 1 single test until aunt flo is due.....in the mean time i will be tryin to work extra hours and loose some of this 10 lbs i gained in the last 2 months! give me somethin else to concentrate on. so i think i was the last one we were waitin on this month. so congrats on the BFP's and to the BFN's iwill see you all ina week or 2, for our BFP's. lol. thanks to all for the support. ive really enjoyed having others that understand me.
> 
> sorry she got a hun! I am CD5 today. doc has me doing my clomid cd3-7 this month. Never done it on those days before. Always been 5-9! Here is to us getting those BFP this month! What an awesome Christmas present!:hugs:Click to expand...

Holy cow that's what days I did clomid and it worked! Now since my numbers are sooooo high my doc is teasing me about TWINS!! How funny would that be if we both ended up w twins! Lol ;)

R u temping still?


----------



## babybwishes

futurephotos said:


> Sending lots of babydust to you babywishes!

Thank you Future!!:hugs:


----------



## babybwishes

mOmOf3BoYsS said:


> babybwishes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nateslove said:
> 
> 
> well aunt flo caught me this morning. oh well cheers to tryin again. and next month im not touchin 1 single test until aunt flo is due.....in the mean time i will be tryin to work extra hours and loose some of this 10 lbs i gained in the last 2 months! give me somethin else to concentrate on. so i think i was the last one we were waitin on this month. so congrats on the BFP's and to the BFN's iwill see you all ina week or 2, for our BFP's. lol. thanks to all for the support. ive really enjoyed having others that understand me.
> 
> sorry she got a hun! I am CD5 today. doc has me doing my clomid cd3-7 this month. Never done it on those days before. Always been 5-9! Here is to us getting those BFP this month! What an awesome Christmas present!:hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Holy cow that's what days I did clomid and it worked! Now since my numbers are sooooo high my doc is teasing me about TWINS!! How funny would that be if we both ended up w twins! Lol ;)
> 
> R u temping still?Click to expand...

Fingers, toes and everything but the legs crossed it works for me too!:haha: Twins would be awesome!! Poor DH is working massive overtime and is exhausted already this month:dohh: Oh well! Really wish I could get those softcups to work!


----------



## babybwishes

nateslove said:


> that would be the best christmas present of all! :mrgreen: I am now back to cycle day 1....

hey atleast we can buddy up and not be alone! Are you doing anything special this month?


----------



## mOmOf3BoYsS

babybwishes said:


> mOmOf3BoYsS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> babybwishes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nateslove said:
> 
> 
> well aunt flo caught me this morning. oh well cheers to tryin again. and next month im not touchin 1 single test until aunt flo is due.....in the mean time i will be tryin to work extra hours and loose some of this 10 lbs i gained in the last 2 months! give me somethin else to concentrate on. so i think i was the last one we were waitin on this month. so congrats on the BFP's and to the BFN's iwill see you all ina week or 2, for our BFP's. lol. thanks to all for the support. ive really enjoyed having others that understand me.
> 
> sorry she got a hun! I am CD5 today. doc has me doing my clomid cd3-7 this month. Never done it on those days before. Always been 5-9! Here is to us getting those BFP this month! What an awesome Christmas present!:hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Holy cow that's what days I did clomid and it worked! Now since my numbers are sooooo high my doc is teasing me about TWINS!! How funny would that be if we both ended up w twins! Lol ;)
> 
> R u temping still?Click to expand...
> 
> Fingers, toes and everything but the legs crossed it works for me too!:haha: Twins would be awesome!! Poor DH is working massive overtime and is exhausted already this month:dohh: Oh well! Really wish I could get those softcups to work!Click to expand...

Ugh...that's the worst..guess you'll just have to climb on him sleeping or not! LOL! I never got around to trying soft cups..are they difficult to work?


----------



## babybwishes

Well I tried to practice with them and couldnt get them in....at all!! So I am going to try again before we have to start bding big time. We start again in the next few days. Hope we get our BFP before christmas! Thanksgiving was rough! Family that didnt know about our lose kept asking when we were going to have a baby. God love DH and My parents! They totally steped in to change the subject anytime someone got me cornered! Dh's grandma is 80. She knows we lost baby but she always ask! I was holding the babies at dinner and she kept telling me to hold the babies and blah blah I want a great granddaughter. Then came right out and ask if I was preggo because I was so flushed! I had been cooking for 6 hrs straight! I try to look over her because I know she means well and doesnt know we are trying again but still hurts. I was proud though! Made it throught the whole day without any tears!!


----------



## futurephotos

Babywishes-
I was dreading Thanksgiving too because I figured family would ask lots of questions about Dh and I having babies. Turns out I worried for nothing- no one said a thing about it. Makes me wonder if somehow through the grapevine they found out about our losses. I was really expecting baby talk to come up and was grateful it didn't.


----------



## mOmOf3BoYsS

babybwishes said:


> Well I tried to practice with them and couldnt get them in....at all!! So I am going to try again before we have to start bding big time. We start again in the next few days. Hope we get our BFP before christmas! Thanksgiving was rough! Family that didnt know about our lose kept asking when we were going to have a baby. God love DH and My parents! They totally steped in to change the subject anytime someone got me cornered! Dh's grandma is 80. She knows we lost baby but she always ask! I was holding the babies at dinner and she kept telling me to hold the babies and blah blah I want a great granddaughter. Then came right out and ask if I was preggo because I was so flushed! I had been cooking for 6 hrs straight! I try to look over her because I know she means well and doesnt know we are trying again but still hurts. I was proud though! Made it throught the whole day without any tears!!

Awwww...I'm so sorry! I swear the holidays are supposed to be fun and relaxing and they never seem to be for us! What dpo are you now? Are you doing anything different? Since I guess the soft cups didn't work :)


----------



## nateslove

well im not going to be in the running this month either cuz my hubby is flying to TN for work and its the only week im fertile.....grrr.....oh well. may be in january well have better luck and then i wont be so huge during the summer months.....lol. hope u girls get the BFP this month!! :)


----------



## mOmOf3BoYsS

nateslove said:


> well im not going to be in the running this month either cuz my hubby is flying to TN for work and its the only week im fertile.....grrr.....oh well. may be in january well have better luck and then i wont be so huge during the summer months.....lol. hope u girls get the BFP this month!! :)

What a huge bummer!!! I'm sorry girl! Maybe it'll be a blessing in the long run bc you'll be able to relax this month some???


----------



## nateslove

well maybe ill do the ov predicter kits.....cuz hell be gone for 4 days...maybe i can still swing this and perhaps stress enough that ill ov after he gets back? lol. cheers to hopeful thinking! :flower:


----------



## babybwishes

Hey ladies, I got a + opk Monday evening and Tues. A.M. but dh has been working crazy hours and wasnt able to bd last night! We were able to on monday and hopefully fingers crossed again tonight! Hopefully we catch the little eggo. I am going to consider 2morrow my O day so looks like we are entering our 2ww! Yuppiee! Seems like it went a lot faster this month! I go for blood work again on the 6th so hopefully my levels are way way up!!


----------



## futurephotos

Good luck Babywishes! I hope you catch the eggie!!


----------



## mOmOf3BoYsS

babybwishes said:


> Hey ladies, I got a + opk Monday evening and Tues. A.M. but dh has been working crazy hours and wasnt able to bd last night! We were able to on monday and hopefully fingers crossed again tonight! Hopefully we catch the little eggo. I am going to consider 2morrow my O day so looks like we are entering our 2ww! Yuppiee! Seems like it went a lot faster this month! I go for blood work again on the 6th so hopefully my levels are way way up!!

yay for your positive opk! I never could get the hang of those things! I think that if you ovulated Tuesday then bding on Monday was perfect! And if it was a little later then last night was good. So either way I think you caught it!


----------



## nateslove

fingers crossed for u babywishes!! this is hopefull it!
as for me i wont ov till around the 8th. im going to do some opks this month and see. i was kinda sad when i told a friend of mine that my hubby and i were going to start trying 2 days later she said she was going to try (mind u after she told me for the last 2 years she didnt want to) and came back preg after only 2 weeks of trying. honestly i eas a little upset. i felt like she only "trying" cuz i was. im trying to be happy for her but its hard sometimes. we tryed for 4 years to get our 1st one and for the last 41/2 years we havnt been trying per say but we have only used pull out as bc and ive sat hoping for the oops for 4 1/2 years and now weve decided to TRY and i feel like she stole something from me. but on goes the world....i know u guys understand what its like and i am more fourtanute than some cuz i havent needed any fertility trmts. so i should count my blessings. so maybe ill be dieting and look forward to being thin in the summer months maybe. and just keep TRYIN till then. lol. thanks for bein there girls! and GOOD LUCK babywishes! hope to see your BFP this month! you really deserve it!


----------



## Jewls48

2 dpo today... Here we go again lol, 2ww here I come. Good luck to everyone else as well.


----------



## babybwishes

Jewls48 said:


> 2 dpo today... Here we go again lol, 2ww here I come. Good luck to everyone else as well.

Hey Jewls! Right there with you! I am thinking according 2 my opk I am right at 1-2 dpo!


----------



## Jewls48

babybwishes said:


> Jewls48 said:
> 
> 
> 2 dpo today... Here we go again lol, 2ww here I come. Good luck to everyone else as well.
> 
> Hey Jewls! Right there with you! I am thinking according 2 my opk I am right at 1-2 dpo!Click to expand...

Hey babywishes, how are you doing? I'm already getting anxious and there is still an entire week before I can test. I hope we get our Christmas BFP but this month we only got to BD one day, on O day, so hopefully that will be enough. How are you feeling about this month, did you start the bbt method?


----------



## babybwishes

Jewls48 said:


> babybwishes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jewls48 said:
> 
> 
> 2 dpo today... Here we go again lol, 2ww here I come. Good luck to everyone else as well.
> 
> Hey Jewls! Right there with you! I am thinking according 2 my opk I am right at 1-2 dpo!Click to expand...
> 
> Hey babywishes, how are you doing? I'm already getting anxious and there is still an entire week before I can test. I hope we get our Christmas BFP but this month we only got to BD one day, on O day, so hopefully that will be enough. How are you feeling about this month, did you start the bbt method?Click to expand...

Hiya Jewls! Icant believe were in the 2WW again! We didnt get to bd as much as needed either. With all the overtime DH was working it made it really hard for him....or unhard depending on how you look at it! :haha: I have totally slacked on the BBT! I am trying not to symptom check but lord help me I just can not stop! I should be able to test next weekend! Luckily we have been supper busy so have not been thinking to much of it. I have been having so pains in my left side all day today. Not so much crampy but just dull to stabby pains. Also cervix is high and soft. We got all of our christmas shopping done and are redoing DD room for christmas so busy weekend and week coming up. Its really making time go by fast! I go tuesday for my 21 day blood test. I am off work friday so If my test come back high I wont be able to stop myself from testing:dohh: How are you feeling?! Any signs??


----------



## nateslove

well my hubby left for TN today and im in WA with the girls. hopefully i will o after he comes home but well see. i have some opks so hopefully well hit the jack pot. bd before he left and plan on jumping him thurs when he gets home...lol. well see


----------



## babybwishes

nateslove said:


> well my hubby left for TN today and im in WA with the girls. hopefully i will o after he comes home but well see. i have some opks so hopefully well hit the jack pot. bd before he left and plan on jumping him thurs when he gets home...lol. well see

Good Luck!! What CD are you?


----------



## nateslove

im on cycle day 15 with no pos opk yet. i have longer cycles so hopefully i wont "o" till dh returns cross my fingers. :) he comes home on thurs so only 3 more days....please let me have a chance this month. i dont wanna get a pos opk now!!! i think if i figured everything right i should "o" the day he gats back! :)


----------



## babybwishes

nateslove said:


> im on cycle day 15 with no pos opk yet. i have longer cycles so hopefully i wont "o" till dh returns cross my fingers. :) he comes home on thurs so only 3 more days....please let me have a chance this month. i dont wanna get a pos opk now!!! i think if i figured everything right i should "o" the day he gats back! :)

How long do your cycles usually last? I am thinking I am about 7dpo. I got for my 21 day blood work today so hopefully no later than thursday I will know if I for sure O'ed or not. I am hoping I did and that we got the eggo! I am off work Friday so IF test come back good I will probably test friday. I should be 10 dpo by then if I am doing my dates right:thumbup:

Jewls how are you doing?


----------



## nateslove

well my cycles are usually 32 days avg sometimes 29 and upto 36 days. im on cycle day 16 now and got my pos opk we bd 4days ago and cant bd till thurs night....this sucks...:( oh well guess thers always another month... good luck to all!! :)


----------



## babybwishes

nateslove said:


> well my cycles are usually 32 days avg sometimes 29 and upto 36 days. im on cycle day 16 now and got my pos opk we bd 4days ago and cant bd till thurs night....this sucks...:( oh well guess thers always another month... good luck to all!! :)

I hear that the eggo may not drop until 24 to 48 hrs after a +opk so you may not be out yet hun!:hugs: I had my blood work today so fingers crossed they get back to me soon and the numbers are high and we get that BFP this month!!!!


----------



## nateslove

well my DH comes home tomarrow afternoon...and i have work. I work nights at the hospital (im a dyalysis tech) and doubt well catch it by the time we get to BD...but well see...it was really pos today yesterday was the same color as the control line and today was way darker than control line so maybe if i can catch him b4 work...lol and have time to lay down for a bit. it would be perfect timing for a boy...whic would be prefered but well be happy either way.


----------



## babybwishes

nateslove said:


> well my DH comes home tomarrow afternoon...and i have work. I work nights at the hospital (im a dyalysis tech) and doubt well catch it by the time we get to BD...but well see...it was really pos today yesterday was the same color as the control line and today was way darker than control line so maybe if i can catch him b4 work...lol and have time to lay down for a bit. it would be perfect timing for a boy...whic would be prefered but well be happy either way.

I will keep my fingers crossed for you that you catch that eggo!!


----------



## nateslove

i will keep mine crossed for u too!!! hope this is it for u!


----------



## babybwishes

nateslove said:


> i will keep mine crossed for u too!!! hope this is it for u!

Thank you!:hugs: I am hoping the doctor calls tomorrow with my test results from my 21 day blood work. My bb's are sore and my back has been really hurting for the last few days. So dont want to symptom spot like I did last month but I just cant stop myself! :dohh:


----------



## nateslove

i know the feeling of symtom spotting...lol. i have the feeling of ovulation and a super dark pos opk today...so hopefully tomarrow afternoon will be good timing for BDing. heres to hoping anyway! :)


----------



## babybwishes

nateslove said:


> i know the feeling of symtom spotting...lol. i have the feeling of ovulation and a super dark pos opk today...so hopefully tomarrow afternoon will be good timing for BDing. heres to hoping anyway! :)

I hope it works for you!! I am STILL waiting for my blood work! I called the doctors office and of course its there but they have to read it! READ IT?!?! I just need the flippin number!! grrr....it would make the wait so much easier if I had that number! I am thinking 10dpo tomorrow and have been really good and not tested...YET!:haha: If those numbers are high I am totally testing!


----------



## mOmOf3BoYsS

babybwishes said:


> nateslove said:
> 
> 
> i will keep mine crossed for u too!!! hope this is it for u!
> 
> Thank you!:hugs: I am hoping the doctor calls tomorrow with my test results from my 21 day blood work. My bb's are sore and my back has been really hurting for the last few days. So dont want to symptom spot like I did last month but I just cant stop myself! :dohh:Click to expand...

OMG! That was my first symptom too! I cant wait to hear about your blood test result!


----------



## mOmOf3BoYsS

nateslove said:


> well my DH comes home tomarrow afternoon...and i have work. I work nights at the hospital (im a dyalysis tech) and doubt well catch it by the time we get to BD...but well see...it was really pos today yesterday was the same color as the control line and today was way darker than control line so maybe if i can catch him b4 work...lol and have time to lay down for a bit. it would be perfect timing for a boy...whic would be prefered but well be happy either way.

Tell that boy to meet you in the supply closet! :)


----------



## babybwishes

Well ladies I am out....they want my progestrone to be 15 or higher. It was 10.5 last month on 100mg clomid and this month only and 8!!:cry: He wants to check me for thyroid issues and sugar and all kinds of blood work! I go in tomorrow:cry: so depressed:nope::cry:


----------



## futurephotos

Sorry to hear that babywishes- I hope that they are able to get it sorted out for you.


----------



## babybwishes

futurephotos said:


> Sorry to hear that babywishes- I hope that they are able to get it sorted out for you.

thank you! I just cant stop crying. Damn I dont know why this has to be so hard! If its not one thing its another! DH god love him said we could just skip everything and do IVF. I told him no cuz there was not 100% that would work and we will just have to go through the process put I am just so done at the moment.:cry::cry::cry::cry:


----------



## mOmOf3BoYsS

babybwishes said:


> Well ladies I am out....they want my progestrone to be 15 or higher. It was 10.5 last month on 100mg clomid and this month only and 8!!:cry: He wants to check me for thyroid issues and sugar and all kinds of blood work! I go in tomorrow:cry: so depressed:nope::cry:

Oh I'm so desperately sorry for you :cry:


----------



## Jewls48

babybwishes said:


> Well ladies I am out....they want my progestrone to be 15 or higher. It was 10.5 last month on 100mg clomid and this month only and 8!!:cry: He wants to check me for thyroid issues and sugar and all kinds of blood work! I go in tomorrow:cry: so depressed:nope::cry:

Hey Babywishes, I'm sorry to hear about your progesterone level and hope that everything gets straighten out soon for you. This month isn't looking too promising for me either and I look forward to being cycle buddies again next month. I know it's easy to say (or type) not to cry but I am sure you are devastated but don't forget that there is still hope for a New Year's baby.


----------



## nateslove

well my kids got sick so we never got busy when dh got home....unless theres some miracle ill be out this month too. i am about 4-5 dpo and bbs got sore 2 dpo and really sore by 3 dpo. but this can be totally normal for me for the whole 2ww. we played before he left town which was 4-5 days before ovulation. so im hoping but i know the chances are super slim.
babywishes...i am so sorry for all the disappointment. hopefully this new year will bring new joys to you!


----------

